# Crisi di Governo: nuova scissione nei Cinque Stelle.



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.

Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo. 

Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.
> 
> Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo.
> 
> Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.


questi dovevano essere quelli che dovevano lottare contro i soprusi della classe politica, con stipendi tagliati e cacate varie, sono i più attaccati alla poltrona invece


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.
> 
> Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo.
> 
> Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.


Siiii, il paese è salvoooooh!!!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Sta parlando Conte in diretta Facebook!*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.
> 
> *Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo.*
> 
> Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.



Partito davvero compatto il M5S


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Conte: "Non possiamo condividere l'azione di governo, se non ci sarà chiarezza. Non è più tempo di dichiarazione di intenti, ma di un'agenda di governo chiara...Spetterà a Draghi o meno, di poter svolgere la sua azione politica in una maggioranza poco coesa...Se non ci sarà garantito il rispetto, noi non ci saremo...".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non possiamo condividere l'azione di governo, se non ci sarà chiarezza. Non è più tempo di dichiarazione di intenti, ma di un'agenda di governo chiara...Spetterà a Draghi o meno, di poter svolgere la sua azione politica in una maggioranza poco coesa...Se non ci sarà garantito il rispetto, noi non ci saremo...".*


In sintesi, la posizione rimane la stessa, al momento. Il momento clou comunque sarà tra lunedì e martedì. Fino a domani non succederà nulla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

"I*l nostro non era un 'no' alla fiducia, ma la reazione alle umiliazioni subite"*

Tra un pò dirà che è tutta una burla e che non sono mai usciti veramente dal governo


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi dovevano essere quelli che dovevano lottare contro i soprusi della classe politica, con stipendi tagliati e cacate varie, sono i più attaccati alla poltrona invece


Sono diventati una barzelletta che non fa ridere. Meno male che non caduto nel tranello delle "faccie nuove che cambiano la politica, diamogli fiducia", 4 anni fa. Peccato per i molti che ci sono cascati, sperando che non si faranno fregare dai tremila partiti che nasceranno da loro.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "I*l nostro non era un 'no' alla fiducia, ma la reazione alle umiliazioni subite"*
> 
> Tra un pò dirà che è tutta una burla e che non sono mai usciti veramente dal governo


lo dica chiaramente che sta facendo così solo perchè Draghi voleva fargli le scarpe


----------



## evideon (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.
> 
> Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo.
> 
> Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.


Puro cabaret...!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In sintesi, la posizione rimane la stessa, al momento. Il momento clou comunque sarà tra lunedì e martedì. Fino a domani non succederà nulla.



E' la stessa sì, ma la stessa incomprensibile... ancora non dice se dà la fiducia o meno, e se i ministri si dimettono oppure no... solito avvocatese politichese che lascia le porte aperte a tutto...

E' così difficile per questi politicandi dare delle risposte nette, dei chiari sì o no?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "I*l nostro non era un 'no' alla fiducia, ma la reazione alle umiliazioni subite"*
> 
> Tra un pò dirà che è tutta una burla e che non sono mai usciti veramente dal governo



La vera burla è averli al Governo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa sì, ma la stessa incomprensibile... ancora non dice se dà la fiducia o meno, e se i ministri si dimettono oppure no... solito avvocatese politichese che lascia le porte aperte a tutto...
> 
> *E' così difficile per questi politicandi dare delle risposte nette, dei chiari sì o no?*



Perché dovrebbero dare delle risposte chiare se possono cavarsela restando ambigui?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Povera itaglia.

Da donna di classe a volgare e drogata baldracca da viali battuti da nordafricani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

*Rivolta contro Conte in assemblea congiunta, 15 interventi contro di lui e a favore di Draghi.*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rivolta contro Conte in assemblea congiunta, 15 interventi contro di lui e a favore di Draghi.*



Volano stracci


----------



## UDG (16 Luglio 2022)

Pronti al Draghi bis?. Tanto non cade, ormai si è capito


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rivolta contro Conte in assemblea congiunta, 15 interventi contro di lui e a favore di Draghi.*


Leggo 5


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Pronti al Draghi bis?. Tanto non cade, ormai si è capito


Si vota al 95% secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Pronti al Draghi bis?. Tanto non cade, ormai si è capito



Nessun bis, è sempre stato in carica.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Attenzione che la deputata Masi del M5S ha detto questo: _"Se non ci dà risposte, possiamo pure andare via. Draghi non è il salvatore della patria"_

Quel _"non è il salvatore della patria"_ è peggio di una bestemmia in chiesa. Sacrilegio!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si vota al 95% secondo me



Io non credo.
Devi avere ancora qualche mese di pazienza.


----------



## UDG (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si vota al 95% secondo me


Dici che ci faranno tornare a votare?. Io non credo, non l'hanno fatto fino ad ora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si vota al 95% secondo me



Certo che chiunque arrivi a governare a settembre,praticamente rischierà di inchiularsi da solo...
Perchè poi non ci sarà un esterno come Draghi ad assumersi la responsabilità delle scelte e venire massacrato da stampa/cittadini,ma una coalizione di centrosinistra o di centrodestra.

Settembre sarà caldissimo.
E la stampa (soprattutto in caso di cdx al governo) picchierà durissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che chiunque arrivi a governare a settembre,praticamente rischierà di inchiularsi da solo...
> Perchè poi non ci sarà un esterno come Draghi ad assumersi la responsabilità delle scelte e venire massacrato da stampa/cittadini,ma una coalizione di centrosinistra o di centrodestra.
> 
> Settembre sarà caldissimo.
> E la stampa (soprattutto in caso di cdx al governo) picchierà durissimo.



La Meloni è bravissima a raccogliere i voti. Alle prossime elezioni probabilmente sarà chiamata a responsabilità di governo e finirà per lei il tempo di una comoda opposizione. Qualunque Governo uscirà dalle prossime elezioni dovrà fare scelte impopolari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si vota al 95% secondo me


 credici


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che la deputata Masi del M5S ha detto questo: _"Se non ci dà risposte, possiamo pure andare via. Draghi non è il salvatore della patria"_
> 
> Quel _"non è il salvatore della patria"_ è peggio di una bestemmia in chiesa. Sacrilegio!



Ha ragione la Masi, non esistono salvatori della Patria.

Non credo che Maldini sia l'unico essere vivente sulla faccia della Terra che possa salvare il Milan, figuriamoci se credo ci siano dei messia per salvare l' Italia.

Il problema è essere arrivati al punto della nostra storia, dove una inetta come sta Masi si permetta di snobbare uno come Draghi.

Ma non lo dico per difendere Draghi, varrebbe per chiunque.
Una come la Masi dovrebbe semplicemente stare zitta e accendere un cero tutte le sere per essere li.

Non concepirò mai come una del genere, che probabilmente avrà lavorato qualche mese in tutta la vita, non provi imbarazzo a dover giudicare uno dal curriculum di Draghi.

Ripeto, non tanto per Draghi, varrebbe pure per un Berlusconi o tantissimi altri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Per il Corriere salgono a più di 50 i grillini che voteranno a favore di Draghi.*


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> credici



Scommettiamo?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione la Masi, non esistono salvatori della Patria.
> 
> Non credo che Maldini sia l'unico essere vivente sulla faccia della Terra che possa salvare il Milan, figuriamoci se credo ci siano dei messia per salvare l' Italia.
> 
> ...



Draghi non è il salvatore della patria ma sicuramente non è paragonabile a gente simile. I 5S, per me, sono davvero il peggio del peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi non è il salvatore della patria ma sicuramente non è paragonabile a gente simile. I 5S, per me, sono davvero il peggio del peggio.



I giovani di oggi (che poi sta Masi ha circa la.mia età) non hanno più il minimo rispetto per chi è nato prima di loro.

A me quando un pischello cerca di spiegarmi come funziona il mondo superando la soglia dell'educazione, gli rispondo dopo un nanosecondo "tranquillo che son nato prima di te"


----------



## Giofa (17 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni è bravissima a raccogliere i voti. Alle prossime elezioni probabilmente sarà chiamata a responsabilità di governo e finirà per lei il tempo di una comoda opposizione. Qualunque Governo uscirà dalle prossime elezioni dovrà fare scelte impopolari.


La meloni raccoglie un sacco di consensi proprio perché è voluta rimanere sempre all'opposizione.
Io non son convinto che voglia realmente governare, troppo comoda la posizione di protestatrice da fuori.
Esattamente l'opposto del PD che ha sempre mire governiste e si becca un sacco di insulti (spesso meritati)


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La meloni raccoglie un sacco di consensi proprio perché è voluta rimanere sempre all'opposizione.
> Io non son convinto che voglia realmente governare, troppo comoda la posizione di protestatrice da fuori.
> Esattamente l'opposto del PD che ha sempre mire governiste e si becca un sacco di insulti (spesso meritati)



Basta pensare ai 5S che finché si sono battuti contro il sistema hanno raccolto voti ma poi arrivati al potere si sono rivelati peggiori degli altri.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non concepirò mai come una del genere, che probabilmente avrà lavorato qualche mese in tutta la vita, non provi imbarazzo a dover giudicare uno dal curriculum di Draghi.
> 
> Ripeto, non tanto per Draghi, varrebbe pure per un Berlusconi o tantissimi altri


Non sono d'accordo sennò non potremmo criticare nemmeno il bimbo nordcoreano che ha un megacurriculum e ha ottenuto fiducia e cariche più di qualsiasi politico italiano. Berlusconi si è trovato al posto giusto al momento giusto eccetera eccetera, ma si è creato un impero e nel campo della comunicazione e nella politica italiana è stato un inventore o perlomeno un divulgatore nel caso lo si voglia sminuire dicendo che ha scopiazzato dall'estero. Draghi era al posto giusto al momento giusto....ma....che avrebbe fatto? A parte partite di golf e gare di strisce bianche nessuno può fare un esempio concreto, una singola azione utile partorita dalla sua mente. Crisi di governo e a sostituire Berlusconi ci mandano Monti, mica lui. Draghi alla BCE...sguardo stordito sotto effetto di stupefacenti "whatever it takes" e soprattutto "mi auspico di raggiungere parità euro-dollaro" cioè il mantra dei peggiori svalutazionisti di epoca craxiana....ma ovviamente ora che Lagarde lo ha raggiunto tutti fanno notare che è una cosa PESSIMA. E prima ancora Banca d'Italia con Cossiga che lo definisce un vile.
Anche la compagna di Togliatti ha ricevuto la carica solo esclusivamente perché "compagna di" ma non ha fatto granché danni. Draghi ha avuto la stessa fortuna ma ha immancabilmente tradito i suoi benefattori ad ogni occasione dimostrando incapacità e indisciplina. E non è perché è ambizioso: non ce la fa proprio, non sa né parlare e neppure fare i calcoli. Cioè parliamo di un "economista" che ritiene svalutazione e inflazione cose positive.

Comunque gli scenari sono due
1) Draghi continua a "combattere" l'epidemia con la sua gestione cinese e i morti da 130 a luglio salgono fino a 1000 giornalieri a settembre e quindi niente elezioni
2)A fine luglio si arriva a 200 morti, poi finisce l'ondata e ad agosto abbiamo 50 morti giornalieri. A settembre ci aggiriamo a 20 morti giornalieri.....e i media appellandosi alla memoria da pesce rosso italiana chiederanno lo stato di emergenza e la sospensione delle elezioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo sennò non potremmo criticare nemmeno il bimbo nordcoreano che ha un megacurriculum e ha ottenuto fiducia e cariche più di qualsiasi politico italiano. Berlusconi si è trovato al posto giusto al momento giusto eccetera eccetera, ma si è creato un impero e nel campo della comunicazione e nella politica italiana è stato un inventore o perlomeno un divulgatore nel caso lo si voglia sminuire dicendo che ha scopiazzato dall'estero. *Draghi era al posto giusto al momento giusto....ma....che avrebbe fatto? A parte partite di golf e gare di strisce bianche nessuno può fare un esempio concreto, una singola azione utile partorita dalla sua mente. *Crisi di governo e a sostituire Berlusconi ci mandano Monti, mica lui. Draghi alla BCE...sguardo stordito sotto effetto di stupefacenti "whatever it takes" e soprattutto "mi auspico di raggiungere parità euro-dollaro" cioè il mantra dei peggiori svalutazionisti di epoca craxiana....ma ovviamente ora che Lagarde lo ha raggiunto tutti fanno notare che è una cosa PESSIMA. E prima ancora Banca d'Italia con Cossiga che lo definisce un vile.
> Anche la compagna di Togliatti ha ricevuto la carica solo esclusivamente perché "compagna di" ma non ha fatto granché danni. Draghi ha avuto la stessa fortuna ma ha immancabilmente tradito i suoi benefattori ad ogni occasione dimostrando incapacità e indisciplina. E non è perché è ambizioso: non ce la fa proprio, non sa né parlare e neppure fare i calcoli. Cioè parliamo di un "economista" che ritiene svalutazione e inflazione cose positive.
> 
> Comunque gli scenari sono due
> ...



Concordo, è quello che mi domando pure io. Sta cosa del curriculum di Draghi come avesse fatto robe dell'altro mondo non la capisco. Non è che se uno riveste certe cariche, allora automaticamente vale qualcosa.

L'Italia è piena di uomini che si sono girati tutti i "meglio consigli di amministrazione" di realtà importanti, ma sono degli autentici incapaci e sono sicuro sia così pure in tutto il resto del mondo. Sei nel giro giusto, hai appoggi e amicizie varie e finisci nei posti giusti.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Concordo, è quello che mi domando pure io. Sta cosa del curriculum di Draghi come avesse fatto robe dell'altro mondo non la capisco. Non è che se uno riveste certe cariche, allora automaticamente vale qualcosa.
> 
> L'Italia è piena di uomini che si sono girati tutti i "meglio consigli di amministrazione" di realtà importanti, ma sono degli autentici incapaci e sono sicuro sia così pure in tutto il resto del mondo. Sei nel giro giusto, hai appoggi e amicizie varie e finisci nei posti giusti.


Infatti altrimenti mettiamoci Scaroni, che ha un signorissimo curriculum


----------



## danjr (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Infatti altrimenti mettiamoci Scaroni, che ha un signorissimo curriculum


O Cardinale


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I giovani di oggi (che poi sta Masi ha circa la.mia età) non hanno più il minimo rispetto per chi è nato prima di loro.
> 
> A me quando un pischello cerca di spiegarmi come funziona il mondo superando la soglia dell'educazione, gli rispondo dopo un nanosecondo "tranquillo che son nato prima di te"


ma non c'entra niente l'età, ci sono 50enni sui social che abbracciano le teorie complottistiche piu disparate. Alla fine conta come un individuo riesce ad argomentare, se il suo ragionamento si fonda su basi logiche o meno


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

tutti questi, come i precedenti, hanno firmato prima di candidarsi il regolamento M5S tra cui il divieto di cambio di casacca
se ricordate per quanto tempoi hanno provato a imporre alla politica il vincolo di mandato, tanto che Berlusconi provò pure in Forza Italia a far qualcosa del genere ma nessuno gli ha mai chiesto conto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi nel 2018 hanno firmato prima di candidarsi il regolamento M5S, tra cui il divieto di cambio di casacca



L'ideatore di questo regolamento doveva essere proprio un genio assoluto


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ideatore di questo regolamento doveva essere proprio un genio assoluto


Grillo e Casaleggio
senza di loro dal 2013 nessuno o quasi di questi sarebbe entrato in parlamento, nelle regioni e nei comuni


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi, come i precedenti, *hanno firmato prima di candidarsi il regolamento M5S tra cui il divieto di cambio di casacca*
> se ricordate per quanto tempoi hanno provato a imporre alla politica il vincolo di mandato, tanto che Berlusconi provò pure in Forza Italia a far qualcosa del genere ma nessuno gli ha mai chiesto conto



Una firma al massimo valida internamente al partito. La costituzione, piaccia o meno, dice altro.


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una firma al massimo valida internamente al partito. La costituzione, piaccia o meno, dice altro.


certo ma loro volevano cambiarla, hanno presentato atti parlamentari per introdurre il vincolo di mandato in Costituzione.
poi non hanno trovato appoggi politici ed hanno dovuto rinunciare.

per non dimenticare uno dei punti cruciali per cui hanno preso voti nel 2018...



>


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo ma loro volevano cambiarla, hanno presentato atti parlamentari per introdurre il vincolo di mandato in Costituzione.
> poi non hanno trovato appoggi politici ed hanno dovuto rinunciare.
> 
> *per non dimenticare uno dei punti cruciali per cui hanno preso voti nel 2018...*



Conosco la storia del M5S. Un non partito, per me, peggiore dei partiti tradizionali.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo ma loro volevano cambiarla, hanno presentato atti parlamentari per introdurre il vincolo di mandato in Costituzione.
> poi non hanno trovato appoggi politici ed hanno dovuto rinunciare.
> 
> per non dimenticare uno dei punti cruciali per cui hanno preso voti nel 2018...


il problema è che sono tutti della stessa casacca, nemmeno te ne accorgi quando cambiano


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il problema è che sono tutti della stessa casacca, nemmeno te ne accorgi quando cambiano



La Costituzione non ha previsto il vincolo di mandato per motivi tutto sommato condivisibili. Il problema vero, per me, è la totale inadeguatezza di troppi - sia a destra che a sinistra - che si improvvisano politici senza averne nessuna capacità. La colpa non è la loro comunque ma di chi li vota.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Costituzione non ha previsto il vincolo di mandato per motivi tutto sommato condivisibili. Il problema vero, per me, è la totale inadeguatezza di troppi - sia a destra che a sinistra - che si improvvisano politici senza averne nessuna capacità. La colpa non è la loro comunque ma di chi li vota.


Il problema è la malafede. Un esempio è la questione dell'acqua pubblica. C'è stato fior di referendum con gran partecipazione popolare eppure cercano in ogni modo di fare entrare dalla finestra la gestione dell'acqua ai loro amichetti privati che gestiscono in maniera criminosa un servizio essenziale.... lì un incapace lasciava la legge come era ma invece abbiamo la schiera degli azzeccagarbugli del male che si attivano per creare problemi: guarda caso buona parte dei politici sono esperti di diritto e vale per tutti gli schieramenti.


----------



## Milanoide (17 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La meloni raccoglie un sacco di consensi proprio perché è voluta rimanere sempre all'opposizione.
> Io non son convinto che voglia realmente governare, troppo comoda la posizione di protestatrice da fuori.
> Esattamente l'opposto del PD che ha sempre mire governiste e si becca un sacco di insulti (spesso meritati)


Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.
Si chiama cultura di governo.
In un paese che non vuole fare i conti con la realtà.
Come il titolo di un episodio di una serie di fantascienza anni '70, " Il posto delle decisioni". Non è comodo. E difficile. Bisogna essere preparati.
In un corso di Scienze Politiche viene anche spiegato il tema delle Non Decisioni. 
Quelle che nemmeno entrano nell'agenda politica perché divisive, perché fanno perdere punti nei sondaggi. Con questa classe politica pusillanime volta alla conservazione dei privilegi delle cento diverse padelle italiche, non si va da nessuna parte.
I Social Media stanno uccidendo la democrazia.
Si può solo sperare in un nuovo dispotismo illuminato.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.
> Si chiama cultura di governo.
> In un paese che non vuole fare i conti con la realtà.
> *Come il titolo di un episodio di una serie di fantascienza anni '70, " Il posto delle decisioni"*. Non è comodo. E difficile. Bisogna essere preparati.
> ...



UFO.

Ci vorrebbe proprio un Ed Straker a sistemare le cose. Sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.
> Si chiama cultura di governo.
> In un paese che non vuole fare i conti con la realtà.
> Come il titolo di un episodio di una serie di fantascienza anni '70, " Il posto delle decisioni". Non è comodo. E difficile. Bisogna essere preparati.
> ...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

*TG2: Le parole di Conte preludono ad un appoggio esterno alla maggioranza.*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: Le parole di Conte preludono ad un appoggio esterno alla maggioranza.*



Conte si ritroverà senza molti parlamentari.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: Le parole di Conte preludono ad un appoggio esterno alla maggioranza.*


Ahahahaahah.

Comunque alla fine la strategia di Conte era quella fin dall'inizio, diciamocelo. La colpa è dei partiti di fintaopposizione che contribuiranno a dargliela vinta.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte si ritroverà senza molti parlamentari.


Sarebbe una vittoria per Conte, se Draghi conferma le dimissioni e Mattarella nomina un traghettatore. Così ci sarebbero i numeri per un governo fino alle elezioni dell'anno prossimo con il M5S che può fare tranquilla opposizione e recuperare voti.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vittoria per Conte, se Draghi conferma le dimissioni e Mattarella nomina un traghettatore. Così ci sarebbero i numeri per un governo fino alle elezioni dell'anno prossimo con il M5S che può fare tranquilla opposizione e recuperare voti.



Mattarella non nominerà alcun traghettatore. Si vota a settembre/ottobre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Per Travaglio la maggioranza dei 5S è per la sfiducia.

La fonte per me è fetida e squallida , ma è la più vicina a Conte (anzi, è la fonte stessa che ha più potere di Conte  ).


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per Travaglio la maggioranza dei 5S è per la sfiducia.
> 
> La fonte per me è fetida e squallida , ma è la più vicina a Conte (anzi, è la fonte stessa che ha più potere di Conte  ).


Non è travaglio, è vero che la maggioranza è per la linea Conte, tra i vari interventi


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

*Il Giornale: strappo tra PD e Conte.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: strappo tra PD e Conte.*


Se confermato, M5S possibile alleato della Meloni dopo le elezioni. Magari se cade una prima possibile maggioranza di cdx.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, M5S possibile alleato della Meloni dopo le elezioni. Magari se cade una prima possibile maggioranza di cdx.


Ahahahah. Eddai Fabri


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Da notare che Il Fatto sul sito, mette in prima pagina l'intervento della Meloni, ripeto la MELONI (non una grillina), contro i sindaci, poco dopo la notizia che prevale la linea Conte nel M5S.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, M5S possibile alleato della Meloni dopo le elezioni. Magari se cade una prima possibile maggioranza di cdx.



Questo penso sia proprio da escludere


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da notare che Il Fatto sul sito, mette in prima pagina l'intervento della Meloni, ripeto la MELONI (non una grillina), contro i sindaci, poco dopo la notizia che prevale la linea Conte nel M5S.








Addirittura evidenziato in rosso, come fosse la notizia più importante. Se non è un "appoggio" questo. È chiaro che Travaglio e co sperano che il M5S sia al governo anche dopo le elezioni, che saranno probabilmente vinte dalla Meloni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Luglio 2022)

Salvini nel 2019 stava salvando l'Italia, se lo ricordi oggi chi al tempo si unì al coro dei giornaloni contro di lui


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo penso sia proprio da escludere


Sei rimasto alla prima repubblica. Come era da escludere l'alleanza M5S-PD, che io anticipai addirittura nel 2017 ai tempi della tentata alleanza europea con l'ALDE e qui tutti mi dicevano "ma va", "sei impazzitoh"  .


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sei rimasto alla prima repubblica. Come era da escludere l'alleanza M5S-PD, che io anticipai addirittura nel 2017 ai tempi della tentata alleanza europea con l'ALDE e qui tutti mi dicevano "ma va", "sei impazzitoh"  .



Abbi fede e oggi pomeriggio ti spiego anche il perché


----------



## Sam (17 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.
> Si chiama cultura di governo.
> In un paese che non vuole fare i conti con la realtà.
> Come il titolo di un episodio di una serie di fantascienza anni '70, " Il posto delle decisioni". Non è comodo. E difficile. Bisogna essere preparati.
> ...


Errato: la democrazia sta morendo perché è sempre stata un'illusione, quando presente in un sistema in cui la collettività e il senso nazionale non hanno alcun valore.
Semplicemente NON esiste, è solo mera apparenza.

In un modello democratico, il concetto di rappresentanza diventa una componente chiave, perché demandare la propria autorità nelle mani di un rappresentante vuol dire che quest'ultimo annulli completamente la sua visione politica in nome della collettività. Cosa in teoria proibita dalla nostra Costituzione, che non prevede in alcun modo l'annullamento della volontà (e quindi dei diritti) del singolo in favore della comunità.
Ma questo implica anche che la collettività abbia sufficiente cultura politica, economica e sociale da poter prendere decisioni che la rappresentanza ha il compito di ratificare.

La fallacia di questo ragionamento sta proprio qui.
Non esisterà MAI un popolo talmente evoluto da essere in grado di autogovernarsi. Non esiste. Perché non esiste questo concetto in natura.
QUALSIASI animale che vive in branco ha un leader e una gerarchia. Il collettivismo è figlio del comunismo, la più grande presa in giro del XX secolo: illudere le persone che la collettività decide, quando le decisioni sono sempre e comunque prese da una classe dirigente del tutto scollata dalla collettività, come in un qualsiasi sistema liberale, ma con la differenza che l'establishment è diretto da un partito, anziché da rapporti con l'industria privata.

Solo quando un popolo è compatto e ha una forte visione collettiva si può parlare di democrazia, poiché l'educazione al rispetto delle Istituzioni è talmente radicata nella coscienza comune, che l'idealismo non è più sinonimo di stupidità e di sognatori, ma componente fondamentale per diventare un rappresentante dello Stato.

Il crollo del sistema Paese è legato al crollo morale del popolo italiano, legato a sua volta allo scollamento verso lo Stato e le Istituzioni che la tanto amata Sinistra comunista, figlia dei partigiani, ha voluto nel secondo dopoguerra.
Ecco che essere italiano vuol dire semplicemente essere nato in Italia (ius soli), andando a distruggere generazioni e generazioni di civiltà, tradizioni e cultura. Andando a distruggere l'ORGOGLIO di essere nati italiani, perché l'orgoglio è brutto, nazionalista e quindi fascista.

La classe politica attuale è solo lo specchio della società, fatta di individualisti che sgomitano per avere la possibilità di trovarsi in posti dove meglio riescono a gestire i propri interessi.
Ma come accade in Parlamento accade anche quando fai la fila alla Posta, o al supermercato.

TUTTO è collegato. Il disastro economico e politico è figlio del disastro sociale.
Ed è un qualcosa che sono 80 anni che sta avvenendo. Semplicemente il processo di disgregazione sta prendendo più velocità, perché con il cambiare delle generazioni, si allontana il ricordo del sentimento nazionale, e, grazie all'inutilità del sistema scolastico moderno che non produce teste pensanti ma idioti pronti a dare il deretano per passare l'anno e diplomarsi, si crea una società sempre più intellettualmente impoverita.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si può solo sperare in un nuovo dispotismo illuminato.


Lo avete avuto, e lo avete appeso a Piazzale Loreto festeggiando insieme ad assassini, stupratori e criminali seriali che ancora oggi chiamate eroi partigiani e che festeggiate il 25 Aprile.
Ma tanto è un discorso buttato alle ortiche, visto che la maggior parte ragiona ancora per stereotipi, come il Duce che ha fatto la guerra e ci ha fatto combattere senza fucili.

Pertanto, si goda della democrazia che tanto si è desiderata, e si ammiri il risultato. Semmai ci sia qualcosa da ammirare.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Salvini nel 2019 stava salvando l'Italia, se lo ricordi oggi chi al tempo si unì al coro dei giornaloni contro di lui


Bene. Mercoledì ha di nuovo l'occasione, togliesse l'appoggio a Draghi prendendo in contropiede i grillino-piddini. E potrei votarlo  .


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, M5S possibile alleato della Meloni dopo le elezioni. Magari se cade una prima possibile maggioranza di cdx.


allora mi tocca l'astensione


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> allora mi tocca l'astensione


Fidati che sarebbe un'alleanza più stabile rispetto a stare con FI e Toti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> allora mi tocca l'astensione



Dipende.
Se ho il sentore che quelle  del PD siano in vantaggio e pronte a distruggere nuovamente l'Italia,carico tutti gli indecisi a bordo di qualche pulmino e li porto a votare cdx


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dipende.
> Se ho il sentore che quelle  del PD siano in vantaggio e pronte a distruggere nuovamente l'Italia,carico tutti gli indecisi a bordo di qualche pulmino e li porto a votare cdx


è l'unico motivo per andare a votare, ostacolare il PD. Gia ne ho i maglioni pieni col mio comune allo sbando
Però sti 5 stelle vengono subito dopo le zecche come gradimento


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è l'unico motivo per andare a votare, ostacolare il PD. Gia ne ho i maglioni pieni col mio comune allo sbando
> Però sti 5 stelle vengono subito dopo le zecche come gradimento



FDI unico argine votala


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fidati che sarebbe un'alleanza più stabile rispetto a stare con FI e Toti.


Ma lo hai letto il programma di FDI? È l'esatto opposto del M5S. Il M5S critica Draghi da sinistra, dalle posizioni di Sinistra Italiana e Verdi, non da populista/sovranista.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma lo hai letto il programma di FDI? È l'esatto opposto del M5S. Il M5S critica Draghi da sinistra, dalle posizioni di Sinistra Italiana e Verdi, non da populista/sovranista.


Il M5S ha come priorità stare alla poltrona. Ha fatto alleanza con la Lega, la farebbe anche con la Meloni. Premetto che a me poco importa, ma da quegli ambienti qualcuno ci spera, vedi Il Fatto che ci va leggero sulla Meloni, mentre va duro su Salvini e Renzi per esempio.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S ha come priorità stare alla poltrona. Ha fatto alleanza con la Lega, la farebbe anche con la Meloni. Premetto che a me poco importa, ma da quegli ambienti qualcuno ci spera, vedi Il Fatto che ci va leggero sulla Meloni, mentre va duro su Salvini e Renzi per esempio.


Attenzione anche a Italexit se supera lo sbarramento.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S ha come priorità stare alla poltrona. Ha fatto alleanza con la Lega, la farebbe anche con la Meloni. Premetto che a me poco importa, ma da quegli ambienti qualcuno ci spera, vedi Il Fatto che ci va leggero sulla Meloni, mentre va duro su Salvini e Renzi per esempio.


Pure Repubblica sulla Meloni oggi 
La Meloni è molto più vicina a FI e Toti che al 5S. Il tuo discorso valeva con la Lega del 2016 e il Movimento del 2018. Allora sì. Ma FDI non è il Salvini di allora, è Destra vera.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

*Nardella, sindaco di Firenze del PD, risponde alla Meloni: "Firme pro-Draghi anche da tanti esponenti del centrodestra".*


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Errato: la democrazia sta morendo perché è sempre stata un'illusione, quando presente in un sistema in cui la collettività e il senso nazionale non hanno alcun valore.
> Semplicemente NON esiste, è solo mera apparenza.
> 
> In un modello democratico, il concetto di rappresentanza diventa una componente chiave, perché demandare la propria autorità nelle mani di un rappresentante vuol dire che quest'ultimo annulli completamente la sua visione politica in nome della collettività. Cosa in teoria proibita dalla nostra Costituzione, che non prevede in alcun modo l'annullamento della volontà (e quindi dei diritti) del singolo in favore della comunità.
> ...



Brutto vedersi allo specchio. Io lo evito, quando non mi sento bene.

Vedrai che nessuno commenterà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*



Più certa gente si espone per Draghi e peggio è...

Mi pare chiaro che continuerà a governare lui, spero comunque che Conte tenga botta


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*


Siamo in dittatura straniera, non possiamo nemmeno votare


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*



'Ste robe le può dire un terrorista.

Francamente ne ho abbastanza di minacce. Qualcuno lo disinneschi o va a finire male.


----------



## Milanoide (17 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> 1) Errato: la democrazia sta morendo perché è sempre stata un'illusione
> 
> 2) Ma questo implica anche che la collettività abbia sufficiente cultura politica, economica e sociale da poter prendere decisioni che la rappresentanza ha il compito di ratificare.
> 
> ...


Scusa, non mi riescono mai le citazioni multiple. Vado per punti.

1) Ok. La democrazia forse è stata una illusione temporanea, tanto quanto secondo alcuni storici lo è stato il fascismo. La visione "parentetica" di un evento o periodo storico. Una interruzione in un cammino più lungo. Forse esistono più prospettive e più cammini. Si interrompono, si incrociano. Uno continua, mentre l'altro si ferma. E poi si danno il cambio. 
Ok, diciamo che è stato bello crescere in questa illusione negli anni '70, vivere gli anni 80 con tutte le loro leggerezze e magagne.

2) il grande problema. L'ignoranza e la miopia. Perché se anche uno crede che la tutela di tanti piccoli interessi sia meritevole, non è detto che questa cosa abbia un futuro, che dia delle prospettive.

3) Forse la democrazia è una cosa da popoli nordici, ma quello che sta succedendo nelle due democrazie anglosassoni mi lascia dei dubbi. Forse le ultime tendenze sono salutari reazioni di sopravvivenza. L'elemento wasp che si ribella alla prospettiva di diventare minoranza rispetto agli invasori latino-afro-asiatici.
Forse lo stesso meccanismo che ha indotto alcuni tradizionali sostenitori del partito comunista ad abbandonarlo quando il principio del solidarismo e dell'accoglienza verso tutti si doveva tradurre in pratica e competizione quotidiana.
Tradotto: Quando il mio interesse è in gioco, il vecchio ideale lo mando a farsi benedire.

Però bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare tutto quanto c'è sul pianeta sulla base della sua descrizione o definizione ideale.
Così come in fisica tu descrivi una condizione ideale, tipo il moto rettilineo uniforme e poi fai i conti con una realtà di forze contrarie ed attriti, così sono le strutture sociali e di potere, l'umanità. Difettose, sempre perfettibili, mai ideali. Molto sta alle persone che di volta in volta le incarnano.
Disinteressate? Con visione? Ma esistono tanti esempi di puro saccheggio sia in democrazia che in autocrazia. In democrazia hai una chance di sostituirle nel rituale elettorale. In autocrazia no.

4) il partito comunista è stato una forza anti-sistema. Per impedire che andasse al potere, alcune istituzioni sono state corrotte ed a tratti i veri custodi delle istituzioni sono apparsi i comunisti. Meccanismi di sopravvivenza di strutture di potere. Anche qui sempre meglio stare sul realismo che sul idealismo. O quantomeno cercare di guardare le cose anche da prospettive diverse.

5) d'accordissimo. Lo scrivo spesso quando qualche amico dà dei delinquenti solo ai politici.

6) l'ironia della storia, è che le stesse cose le sostengono nei centri sociali, contro una idea della scuola fatta solo per formare stupidi esecutori proni alle esigenze produttive di Confindustria. Però per me la condizione base per formare teste pensanti è il pluralismo. Qualsiasi formazione basata solo su un indottrinamento dell'una o dell'altra parte politica non porta da nessuna parte. Alla fine bisogna pur vivere e lavorare.
56 milioni di filosofi non producono PIL.
(Ed abbiano già 40 commissari tecnici della nazionale).
56 milioni di lobotomizzati verranno presto tritati ed inscatolati perché alla fine converrà sempre di più metterci dei robot.
Poi mica tutti possono fare tutto. Posso sognare di essere Marco Van Basten, ma anche accontentarmi di essere Desailly.

7) il despota illuminato Mussolini. Materia complessa.
In questo momento mi trovo a pochi Km da dove fu giustiziato. Abito più a sud, sulla direttrice seguita dalle colonne fasciste in fuga verso la Svizzera.
Gianfranco Fini disse che quando ribaltarono il despota a piazzale Loreto dalle sue tasche non cadde un centesimo. 
Vero. Si, lui era interessato solo al potere (ed alla patata). Però quella colonna era stra-carica di denari che lungo il percorso furono persi. Non a favore di famiglie comuniste. Comune istinto predatorio.
I gerarchi non erano disinteressati. Solita ripartizione di incentivi selettivi per tenere in piedi una struttura di potere, scriverebbero gli esperti.
Assassini, stupratori e criminali seriali nella storia d'Italia si contano senz'altro di più nella struttura di potere fascista che in quella comunista. Ma è fauna umana che tiene in piede qualsiasi regime di qualsiasi orientamento politico in tutto il mondo. Manovalanza.
Non dimentichiamoci il percorso politico del compagno Mussolini, come ancora veniva chiamato da chi nell'imminenza della caduta definitiva del regime in Nord Italia, si chiedeva come deciderne le sorti.
Non dimentichiamoci chi c'era accanto al Duce e Claretta in piazzale Loreto. Quale partito aveva fondato...
Perché oltre alle etichette politiche le vicende sono anche fatte di rapporti umani, ambizioni personali. Possono portare un popolo alla grandezza, ma anche alla rovina.
E poi qui, in Italia. Un giorno tutti fedeli ad una linea, il giorno dopo ad un'altra.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

*Contatti tra Salvini e Berlusconi a Villa Certosa. Tra i due piena sintonia e contatti continui.

Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini avrebbe ceduto al "partito del nord" (cioè la linea dei governatori leghisti), infatti nelle interviste non parla più di voto subito, ma è ambiguo parlando di "bene per il paese".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Berlusconi a Villa Certosa. Tra i due piena sintonia e contatti continui.
> 
> Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini avrebbe ceduto al "partito del nord" (cioè la linea dei governatori leghisti), infatti nelle interviste non parla più di voto subito, ma è ambiguo parlando di "bene per il paese".*



Lo stesso comunicato congiunto di Berlusca e Salvini era ambiguo... vediamo se oggi a villa Certosa completano l'opera e danno alla luce il draghetto 2....


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo stesso comunicato congiunto di Berlusca e Salvini era ambiguo... vediamo se oggi completano l'opera e danno alla luce il draghetto 2....


Ancora appresso a Berlusconi mammamia, quando la gente lo ha votato pochi anni fa nella speranza (inutile) di vedere finalmente una nuova destra che mandasse via queste mummie.

Dopotutto, stiamo parlando del genero e marionetta di Verdini. Da questa gente aspettatevi di tutto, tranne che il bene del paese.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Berlusconi a Villa Certosa. Tra i due piena sintonia e contatti continui.
> 
> Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini avrebbe ceduto al "partito del nord" (cioè la linea dei governatori leghisti), infatti nelle interviste non parla più di voto subito, ma è ambiguo parlando di "bene per il paese".*


Dal loro punto di vista fanno benissimo. Lasciateli fare


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, M5S possibile alleato della Meloni dopo le elezioni. Magari se cade una prima possibile maggioranza di cdx.


Ognuno per sé alle politiche. Al pd nemmeno avranno l'onestà intellettuale di allearsi con Fi e useranno "noi lecchiamo Draghi meglio del centrodestra" come argomento elettorale. Poi dopo le elezioni consueta ammucchiata.


----------



## Devil man (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Berlusconi a Villa Certosa. Tra i due piena sintonia e contatti continui.
> 
> Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini avrebbe ceduto al "partito del nord" (cioè la linea dei governatori leghisti), infatti nelle interviste non parla più di voto subito, ma è ambiguo parlando di "bene per il paese".*


Che schifo Salvini...che finaccia... Tutto perché è invidioso della Meloni


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Berlusconi a Villa Certosa. Tra i due piena sintonia e contatti continui.
> 
> Per Il Fatto Quotidiano, Salvini avrebbe ceduto al "partito del nord" (cioè la linea dei governatori leghisti), infatti nelle interviste non parla più di voto subito, ma è ambiguo parlando di "bene per il paese".*


Di fatto la federazione di ciessodestra Lega-FI esiste già, non è stata annunciata per far sì che la Lega non perdesse ulteriori voti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Non solo Villa Certosa. Anche il PD si muove e riunisce i parlamentari alle 21.30
La Serracchiani parla di convocazione molto importante.*


----------



## Milanoide (17 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma lo hai letto il programma di FDI? È l'esatto opposto del M5S. Il M5S critica Draghi da sinistra, dalle posizioni di Sinistra Italiana e Verdi, non da populista/sovranista.


Alla base di tutto c'è la ambiguità di un movimento di protesta che raccoglie fin dall'inizio da entrambe le direzioni.
Con questa sua temporanea capacità di contenere allo stesso tempo entrambi i radicalismi di destra e di sinistra, il M5S si poteva definire il partito più "fascista" di tutti. Inteso come fascio di cose diverse se non opposte.
Stiamo ora parlando di un radicalismo sociale secondo cui non si sta facendo abbastanza per le persone in difficoltà. Il radicalismo dell'uno vale uno. Siamo tutti uguali.
Ma questo non è mai stato declinato perseguito fino in fondo a tutela di tutta l'umanità della penisola, solo per gli indigeni. Quindi porti chiusi e no immigrati. Tema di destra e non universalismo di sinistra.
L'attaccamento al bonus 110% poi, una politica finora tutt'altro che progressiva, appare una macro contraddizione per chi si erge a tutela del popolino. 
Ora la maionese impazzisce e gli ingredienti si separano. Quella parte di maionese che rimane integra e non si scinde è tipica autoconservazione di ogni movimento che va al potere, si istituzionalizza, abbandona i radicalismi e fa i conti con la differenza fra protestare e governare. Altri ingredienti preoccupati di scomparire nelle urne, tornano alla loro identità. Siete olio, uova o succo di limone?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Che schifo Salvini...che finaccia... Tutto perché è invidioso della Meloni


Più che altro è uno yes man, tipo Conte. Non ha fatto altro che obbedire in tutti questi anni a chi sta sopra le parti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non solo Villa Certosa. Anche il PD si muove e riunisce i parlamentari alle 21.30
> La Serracchiani parla di convocazione molto importante.*



E' arrivata una qualche comunicazione da Draghi o Mattarella....


----------



## Devil man (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro è uno yes man, tipo Conte. Non ha fatto altro che obbedire in tutti questi anni a chi sta sopra le parti.


Lo è diventato Yes Man dopo il Papete... Ora cerca solo di rompere le palle..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non solo Villa Certosa. Anche il PD si muove e riunisce i parlamentari alle 21.30
> La Serracchiani parla di convocazione molto importante.*


Io ho sempre i popcorn in mano, solo chi non capisce nulla non può provare pena per questi cagnolini. Questa legislatura è servita a spiuttanare l'intera classe dirigente, per chi non l'avesse capito. Se non basta nemmeno questo...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lo è diventato Yes Man dopo il Papete... Ora cerca solo di rompere le palle..


Lo è sempre stato, solo che nei primi tempi si era venduto molto bene con Di Maio che gli ha regalato molti assist. Se lo era fin dagli inizi, avrebbe sfiduciato Mattarella.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non solo Villa Certosa. Anche il PD si muove e riunisce i parlamentari alle 21.30
> La Serracchiani parla di convocazione molto importante.*


Da quanto leggo in realtà si riuniscono martedì sera, quindi mi pare sia normale


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo è sempre stato, solo che nei primi tempi si era venduto molto bene con Di Maio che gli ha regalato molti assist. Se lo era fin dagli inizi, avrebbe sfiduciato Mattarella.


Non avevano i numeri ed era impossibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Da quanto leggo in realtà si riuniscono martedì sera, quindi mi pare sia normale



Sì, hanno aggiornato dopo. Non vale niente dunque, è normale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Di Battista: "Non devo difendere il Movimento 5 Stelle (figuriamoci, nell’ultimo anno e mezzo è indifendibile, dal “Draghi è grillino” in poi è stato un suicidio continuo) tuttavia amo difendere la verità. È evidente che Draghi si sia stancato di fare il Presidente del Consiglio. In realtà non l’ha mai voluto fare. Accettò sperando di diventare presto Presidente della Repubblica. Ora prende la palla al balzo per andarsene mentre gran parte della Stampa dà tutte le colpe a Conte descrivendolo come un irresponsabile perché ci ha fatto perdere (a detta loro) il miglior Presidente del Consiglio della galassia. Scemenze. Se Draghi davvero lo volesse sarebbe ancora non solo il Presidente del Consiglio, ma il Presidente del Consiglio di un governo di unità nazionale, perché quasi tutti gli voterebbero la fiducia”.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Non devo difendere il Movimento 5 Stelle (figuriamoci, nell’ultimo anno e mezzo è indifendibile, dal “Draghi è grillino” in poi è stato un suicidio continuo) tuttavia amo difendere la verità. È evidente che Draghi si sia stancato di fare il Presidente del Consiglio. In realtà non l’ha mai voluto fare. Accettò sperando di diventare presto Presidente della Repubblica. Ora prende la palla al balzo per andarsene mentre gran parte della Stampa dà tutte le colpe a Conte descrivendolo come un irresponsabile perché ci ha fatto perdere (a detta loro) il miglior Presidente del Consiglio della galassia. Scemenze. Se Draghi davvero lo volesse sarebbe ancora non solo il Presidente del Consiglio, ma il Presidente del Consiglio di un governo di unità nazionale, perché quasi tutti gli voterebbero la fiducia”.*



Beh, che nemmeno Draghi voglia prendersi la responsabilità di guidare l'italia nel prossimo autunno disastroso, magari con il rischio extra di qualche missile russo in Polonia o Lituania, un po' lo penso anch'io.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Non devo difendere il Movimento 5 Stelle (figuriamoci, nell’ultimo anno e mezzo è indifendibile, dal “Draghi è grillino” in poi è stato un suicidio continuo) tuttavia amo difendere la verità. È evidente che Draghi si sia stancato di fare il Presidente del Consiglio. In realtà non l’ha mai voluto fare. Accettò sperando di diventare presto Presidente della Repubblica. Ora prende la palla al balzo per andarsene mentre gran parte della Stampa dà tutte le colpe a Conte descrivendolo come un irresponsabile perché ci ha fatto perdere (a detta loro) il miglior Presidente del Consiglio della galassia. Scemenze. Se Draghi davvero lo volesse sarebbe ancora non solo il Presidente del Consiglio, ma il Presidente del Consiglio di un governo di unità nazionale, perché quasi tutti gli voterebbero la fiducia”.*


Ma è assolutamente così. Non vedo perchè Draghi debba fare la figuraccia e dire di rimanere, quando poteva accettare la proposta di D'Incà e dire no ai termovalorizzatori. Ricordo, sempre, e so che vi scoccio, che a fine luglio ci sarà il temutissimo DL concorrenza. Le tempistiche non sono casuali.

Pertanto, rimango dubbioso seriamente che si torni a votare prima dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

<b>Al momento, si fa sapere, non è previsto alcun voto sulle comunicazioni di Draghi in Parlamento.

(Ciò rafforzerebbe la tesi secondo cui voglia solo spiegare le dimissioni irrevocabili, senza chiedere una nuova fiducia)</b>


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, che nemmeno Draghi voglia prendersi la responsabilità di guidare l'italia nel prossimo *autunno disastroso*, magari con il rischio extra di qualche missile russo in Polonia o Lituania, un po' lo penso anch'io.


Per me si rischiano tensioni già da agosto, se si approva il DL concorrenza.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Non devo difendere il Movimento 5 Stelle (figuriamoci, nell’ultimo anno e mezzo è indifendibile, dal “Draghi è grillino” in poi è stato un suicidio continuo) tuttavia amo difendere la verità. È evidente che Draghi si sia stancato di fare il Presidente del Consiglio. In realtà non l’ha mai voluto fare. Accettò sperando di diventare presto Presidente della Repubblica. Ora prende la palla al balzo per andarsene mentre gran parte della Stampa dà tutte le colpe a Conte descrivendolo come un irresponsabile perché ci ha fatto perdere (a detta loro) il miglior Presidente del Consiglio della galassia. Scemenze. Se Draghi davvero lo volesse sarebbe ancora non solo il Presidente del Consiglio, ma il Presidente del Consiglio di un governo di unità nazionale, perché quasi tutti gli voterebbero la fiducia”.*



Sei uno dei 5S ? E allora sparisci, pagliaccio.

Tanto l'ho già detto, questo si candida ad essere il prossimo Messia degli itagliani, la prossima puntata della storiellina. Basterà inventarsi un altro nome del cavolo per il movimento, tipo "resurrezione per l'itaglia", o altre minchiate del genere.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Previsione per mercoledì? Tutti i partiti si venderanno il deretano per Draghi e lui (citando i Pooh):_ "Mi dispiace, devo andareeeeee il mio posto è là _(NATO n.d.s.)".

Scenario da goduria, degno di finale di un film tragi-comico come è stata questa vergognosa legislatura.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma è assolutamente così. Non vedo perchè Draghi debba fare la figuraccia e dire di rimanere, quando poteva accettare la proposta di D'Incà e dire no ai termovalorizzatori. Ricordo, sempre, e so che vi scoccio, che a fine luglio ci sarà il temutissimo DL concorrenza. Le tempistiche non sono casuali.
> 
> Pertanto, rimango dubbioso seriamente che si torni a votare prima dell'anno prossimo.




La cosa degli inceneritori è stupida dai. Draghi ha i numeri per governare senza il m5s, quindi se se ne va è perché non vuole rimanere alla fine, non certo per Conte. Tra l'altro tutti gli esponenti politici sparano contro Conte e il m5s, quindi non comprendo perché non siano felici del Draghi bis senza loro dentro.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsione per mercoledì? Tutti i partiti si venderanno il deretano per Draghi e lui (citando i Pooh):_ "Mi dispiace, devo andareeeeee il mio posto è là _(NATO n.d.s.)".
> 
> Scenario da goduria, degno di finale di un film tragi-comico come è stata questa vergognosa legislatura.


È così che penso andrà e si vota a fine settembre o 2 ottobre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sei uno dei 5S ? E allora sparisci, pagliaccio.
> 
> Tanto l'ho già detto, questo si candida ad essere il prossimo Messia degli itagliani, la prossima puntata della storiellina. Basterà inventarsi un altro nome del cavolo per il movimento, tipo "resurrezione per l'itaglia", o altre minchiate del genere.



Il nuovo slogan del Dibba sarà "Maduro ce l'ha duro"


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa degli inceneritori è stupida dai. Draghi ha i numeri per governare senza il m5s, quindi se se ne va è perché non vuole rimanere alla fine, non certo per Conte. Tra l'altro tutti gli esponenti politici sparano contro Conte e il m5s, quindi non comprendo perché non siano felici del Draghi bis senza loro dentro.


Secondo me, anche la messa in mezzo del PD dello Ius Scholae, in realtà, era una prima mossa per spaccare la maggioranza e porre fine al governo. Si stava tentando la narrazione migliore ed ora l'hanno trovata andando contro Conte sperando di sotterrare il M5S (come se il popolo volesse questo governo LOL), quando in realtà stanno facendo il suo gioco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*



Non so voi,ma io ne ho le 00 piene di queste  ucraine sempre in mezzo agli affari degli altri stati.


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*



vi ricordate che i primi giorni Zelensky neanche rispose al telefono a Mario Draghi e poi commentò stizzito al giornalista su di lui ?
altri tempi...ora Draghi è il trespolo USA per l'Europa


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

*L'ex presidente del Senato, Marcello Pera: "Temo che la situazione sia ormai irrecuperabile. Mario Draghi è uno statista e, le forze politiche, non lo hanno preso in considerazione. Si scivolerà verso il voto".*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Senato, Marcello Pera: "Temo che la situazione sia ormai irrecuperabile. Mario Draghi è uno statista e, le forze politiche, non lo hanno preso in considerazione. Si scivolerà verso il voto".*


*Anche Pera piccona Conte, accusandolo di "irresponsabilità".*


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Pera piccona Conte, accusandolo di "irresponsabilità".*


Scusate ma da Hardcore? Come mai il silenzio tomba?


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

il senatore Galliani ha detto la sua o antepone Petagna-Pinamonti nei suoi interessi al futuro italiano ?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, anche la messa in mezzo del PD dello Ius Scholae, in realtà, era una prima mossa per spaccare la maggioranza e porre fine al governo. Si stava tentando la narrazione migliore ed ora l'hanno trovata andando contro Conte sperando di sotterrare il M5S (come se il popolo volesse questo governo LOL), quando in realtà stanno facendo il suo gioco.



E' una pseudo-crisi, completamente pianificata. Chi si sta mettendo ad analizzare motivazioni di profonda politica sta perdendo tempo.

Quando il paese deve subire una bella botta, attivano sempre lo show.

Una scarica di elettroshock per tenere in vita il cadavere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Luglio 2022)

Io continuo a non capire perché il "grande" Draghi sia la soluzione alla crisi economica causata da Draghi...

Cioè... di fare tutti i suoi insulsi e controproducenti pacchetti di sanzioni contro la Russia non glie l'ha mica ordinato il dottore...

Dovremmo essere qui a parlare di uno non esattamente competente che però gode di buona nomea internazionale che ci ha buttato - di sua iniziativa - in una delle peggiori crisi economiche di sempre (ed il brutto deve ancora venire...), ed invece si moltiplicano gli appelli a favore della conferma del "salvatore"... Bah...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

Adnkronos: da Palazzo Chigi c'è attenzione agli appelli del paese reale ma la posizione di Mario Draghi non è cambiata (vuole dimettersi, ndr)


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Previsione per mercoledì? Tutti i partiti si venderanno il deretano per Draghi e lui (citando i Pooh):_ "Mi dispiace, devo andareeeeee il mio posto è là _(NATO n.d.s.)".
> 
> Scenario da goduria, degno di finale di un film tragi-comico come è stata questa vergognosa legislatura.


Draghi alla Nato è pericoloso, preferisco tenerlo pdr


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma da Hardcore? Come mai il silenzio tomba?



Si sono riuniti adesso ad Hardcore 2, Villa Certosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Dai tweet del PD mi pare che sia già iniziata a gonfie vele la campagna elettorale anti-Meloni.


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Adnkronos: da Palazzo Chigi c'è attenzione agli *appelli del paese reale* ma la posizione di Mario Draghi non è cambiata (vuole dimettersi, ndr)



ci sono raccolte firme per Draghi ?


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono raccolte firme per Draghi ?


C'è quella di Renzi credo (non l'ho trovata) e quella dei sindaci (ieri erano 11, oggi 400 firme su 7900 comuni)


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai tweet del PD mi pare che sia già iniziata a gonfie vele la campagna elettorale anti-Meloni.



Già uscito che Draghi è l'ultimo baluardo contro ogni fascismo/putinismo ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già uscito che Draghi è l'ultimo baluardo contro ogni fascismo/putinismo ?



Si,articolo uscito direttamente dai giornali americani.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucraina: "Il futuro dipenderà da come l'Italia, gli italiani, il governo italiano riusciranno a risolvere questo terribile conflitto, questa guerra fratricida che per ora, e sottolineo il 'per ora', si consuma sul territorio ucraino. Con leader come Mario Draghi al Governo, noi vinceremo questa terribile guerra che si consuma non in Ucraina, ma nel continente europeo""*


crepa figlio di *****


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,articolo uscito direttamente dai giornali americani.



La reazione della nipote di Adolf dopo che Draghi avrà ritirato le dimissioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Comunicato congiunto Berlusconi-Salvini:

"Silvio Berlusconi e Matteo Salvini escludono la possibilità di governare ulteriormente con i 5 stelle per la loro incompetenza e la loro inaffidabilità.
Le nuove dichiarazioni di Giuseppe Conte – contraddistinte da ultimatum e minacce – confermano la rottura di quel ‘patto di fiducia’ richiamato giovedì dal Presidente Mario Draghi e alla base delle sue dimissioni.
I leader di Forza Italia e Lega, con il consueto senso di responsabilità, hanno dunque concordato di attendere l’evoluzione della situazione politica, pronti comunque a sottoporsi anche a brevissima scadenza al giudizio dei cittadini."*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> * hanno dunque concordato di attendere l’evoluzione della situazione politica*


Tanta pantomima e poi lo spiraglio per la giravolta lo lasciano sempre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tanta pantomima e poi lo spiraglio per la giravolta lo lasciano sempre



Stavo per postare la stessa cosa... ridicoli...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Salvini e Berlusconi sono amici del PD. Ditemi voi un vero atteggiamento, nei fatti, fatti da questi due contro il PD. Non a caso, vanno contro il M5S per l'unica cosa veramente di opposizione che stanno facendo. Poi questi ultimi si venderanno anche loro, come sempre fatto, ma andare contro Draghi è doveroso.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Berlusconi-Salvini:
> 
> "Silvio Berlusconi e Matteo Salvini escludono la possibilità di governare ulteriormente con i 5 stelle per la loro incompetenza e la loro inaffidabilità.
> Le nuove dichiarazioni di Giuseppe Conte – contraddistinte da ultimatum e minacce – confermano la rottura di quel ‘patto di fiducia’ richiamato giovedì dal Presidente Mario Draghi e alla base delle sue dimissioni.
> I leader di Forza Italia e Lega, con il consueto senso di responsabilità, hanno dunque concordato di attendere l’evoluzione della situazione politica, pronti comunque a sottoporsi anche a brevissima scadenza al giudizio dei cittadini."*



Dichiarazioni scontatissime. Mercoledì Draghi, per me, andrà avanti.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini e Berlusconi sono amici del PD. Ditemi voi un vero atteggiamento, nei fatti, fatti da questi due contro il PD. Non a caso, vanno contro il M5S per l'unica cosa veramente di opposizione che stanno facendo. Poi questi ultimi si venderanno anche loro, come sempre fatto, ma andare contro Draghi è doveroso.


FI-Lega non sono amici del PD, fanno così per spaccare il campo largo. Senza alleanza PD 5S il CDX prende oltre il 60% dei seggi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini e Berlusconi sono amici del PD. *Ditemi voi un vero atteggiamento, nei fatti, fatti da questi due contro il PD. Non a caso, vanno contro il M5S per l'unica cosa veramente di opposizione che stanno facendo. Poi questi ultimi si venderanno anche loro, come sempre fatto, ma andare contro Draghi è doveroso.



A me pare, prima di tutto, che nessuno dei due sia molto contento della conquista della leadership da parte della Meloni nel centro-destra.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> FI-Lega non sono amici del PD, fanno così per spaccare il campo largo. Senza alleanza PD 5S il CDX prende oltre il 60% dei seggi



Ti auguro che il tuo schieramento vinca ma, perdonami, io non vedo tutta questa compattezza nel CDX.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Berlusconi-Salvini:
> 
> "Silvio Berlusconi e Matteo Salvini escludono la possibilità di governare ulteriormente con i 5 stelle per la loro incompetenza e la loro inaffidabilità.
> Le nuove dichiarazioni di Giuseppe Conte – contraddistinte da ultimatum e minacce – confermano la rottura di quel ‘patto di fiducia’ richiamato giovedì dal Presidente Mario Draghi e alla base delle sue dimissioni.
> I leader di Forza Italia e Lega, con il consueto senso di responsabilità, hanno dunque concordato di attendere l’evoluzione della situazione politica, pronti comunque a sottoporsi anche a brevissima scadenza al giudizio dei cittadini."*



Capirai, le decisioni.

Dopo un bel bunga-bunga a gratis, Salvini farà esattamente cosa gli dice il Berlusca, che sarà già d'accordo con il partito ombra.

E meno male che FI era data per spacciata già anni fa.

Bah.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capirai, le decisioni.
> 
> Dopo un bel bunga-bunga a gratis, Salvini farà esattamente cosa gli dice il Berlusca, che sarà già d'accordo con il partito ombra.
> 
> ...



Berlusconi, che piaccia o meno, rimane sempre Berlusconi e Salvini rimane sempre Salvini.


----------



## mabadi (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da AdnKronos, salgono le quotazioni di un riavvicinamento dei 5S al governo Draghi, passi in avanti dei governisti.
> 
> Secondo Repubblica è imminente una seconda scissione nei 5S: una trentina di parlamentari pro-Draghi pronti a votare la fiducia al governo.
> 
> Conte annuncia che parlerà a breve.


diventeranno 5 stelle nane


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Saltata l’assemblea dei parlamentari del M5S.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Salta l'assemblea Cinque Stelle, rinviata a domani pomeriggio.
Durante le precedenti sedute, insulti contro i governisti che puntano alla seconda scissione: "Pupazzi di Di Maio", "Traditori", "Se lo specchio non può sputarvi addosso lo facciamo noi".*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> diventeranno 5 stelle nane



Speriamo finiscano in qualche buco nero.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salta l'assemblea Cinque Stelle, rinviata a domani pomeriggio.
> Durante le precedenti sedute, insulti contro i governisti che puntano alla seconda scissione: "Pupazzi di Di Maio", "Traditori", "Se lo specchio non può sputarvi addosso lo facciamo noi".*


i 5 stalle potevano finire solo con l'autodistruzione 
Ma tanto i soliti noti ce li ritroveremo sparsi qua e la far finta di niente


----------



## Sam (17 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 1) Ok. La democrazia forse è stata una illusione temporanea, tanto quanto secondo alcuni storici lo è stato il fascismo. La visione "parentetica" di un evento o periodo storico. Una interruzione in un cammino più lungo. Forse esistono più prospettive e più cammini. Si interrompono, si incrociano. Uno continua, mentre l'altro si ferma. E poi si danno il cambio.
> Ok, diciamo che è stato bello crescere in questa illusione negli anni '70, vivere gli anni 80 con tutte le loro leggerezze e magagne.


Vero, ma chi dice che il fascismo è stata un'illusione temporanea lo dice non tenendo conto degli eventi, e guardando la storia dalla solita parte politica. Il fascismo ha aperto le porte a molta di quella che è la politica moderna.
Molte delle teorie della socializzazione dell'economia sono state applicate nella gestione condivisa di alcune imprese (vedasi Volkswagen).
Molte delle politiche oggi definite sovraniste derivano dalla politica autarchica fascista.
E di esempi ce ne sono molti altri.
Il fascismo, seppur non applicato nella sua interezza nel suo periodo storico, ha di fatto plasmato molti dei sistemi economici attuali, ed ancora oggi in molte sue forme è il punto di arrivo, sebbene nessuno osi mai pronunciare quella parola.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 3) Forse la democrazia è una cosa da popoli nordici, ma quello che sta succedendo nelle due democrazie anglosassoni mi lascia dei dubbi. Forse le ultime tendenze sono salutari reazioni di sopravvivenza. L'elemento wasp che si ribella alla prospettiva di diventare minoranza rispetto agli invasori latino-afro-asiatici.
> Forse lo stesso meccanismo che ha indotto alcuni tradizionali sostenitori del partito comunista ad abbandonarlo quando il principio del solidarismo e dell'accoglienza verso tutti si doveva tradurre in pratica e competizione quotidiana.
> Tradotto: Quando il mio interesse è in gioco, il vecchio ideale lo mando a farsi benedire.


Le democrazie anglosassoni sono l'esatto esempio del perché la democrazia attuale è solo una plutocrazia mascherata.
Senza i gruppi di interesse che ne hanno sempre condizionato le politiche, Londra e Washington non sarebbero quello che sono oggi.
Hanno fatto intere guerre, comprese le due mondiali, per mera questione di sudditanza ai gruppi di interesse.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però bisogna stare attenti a non giudicare tutto quanto c'è sul pianeta sulla base della sua descrizione o definizione ideale.
> Così come in fisica tu descrivi una condizione ideale, tipo il moto rettilineo uniforme e poi fai i conti con una realtà di forze contrarie ed attriti, così sono le strutture sociali e di potere, l'umanità. Difettose, sempre perfettibili, mai ideali. Molto sta alle persone che di volta in volta le incarnano.
> Disinteressate? Con visione? Ma esistono tanti esempi di puro saccheggio sia in democrazia che in autocrazia. In democrazia hai una chance di sostituirle nel rituale elettorale. In autocrazia no.


In democrazia hai solo l'illusione di poterle cambiare, ma di fatto non puoi farlo, perché la democrazia è solo apparenza.
Nella realtà è solo plutocrazia: gruppi di potere che influenzano le decisioni ed il consenso popolare.
Prova a chiedertelo: quando è stata l'ultima volta che un tuo voto, referendum o elezione, ha effettivamente cambiato qualcosa?



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 4) il partito comunista è stato una forza anti-sistema. Per impedire che andasse al potere, alcune istituzioni sono state corrotte ed a tratti i veri custodi delle istituzioni sono apparsi i comunisti. Meccanismi di sopravvivenza di strutture di potere. Anche qui sempre meglio stare sul realismo che sul idealismo. O quantomeno cercare di guardare le cose anche da prospettive diverse.


Il PCI era un partito da salotto, altro che anti-sistema.
Un partito che è sempre stato al potere, annidato nel mondo scolastico/universitario e giudiziario. Ha condizionato di fatto per tanti anni l'andamento di questo paese, e ancora oggi lo condiziona con il suo partito erede.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 6) l'ironia della storia, è che le stesse cose le sostengono nei centri sociali, contro una idea della scuola fatta solo per formare stupidi esecutori proni alle esigenze produttive di Confindustria. Però per me la condizione base per formare teste pensanti è il pluralismo. Qualsiasi formazione basata solo su un indottrinamento dell'una o dell'altra parte politica non porta da nessuna parte. Alla fine bisogna pur vivere e lavorare.


Come si può parlare di pluralismo in un paese dove esiste la Legge Scelba e la Legge Mancino, e dove si può insegnare solo se si aderisce al verbo che un partito ha dichiarato essere l'unica vulgata possibile?



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 56 milioni di filosofi non producono PIL.
> (Ed abbiano già 40 commissari tecnici della nazionale).
> 56 milioni di lobotomizzati verranno presto tritati ed inscatolati perché alla fine converrà sempre di più metterci dei robot.
> Poi mica tutti possono fare tutto. Posso sognare di essere Marco Van Basten, ma anche accontentarmi di essere Desailly.


Ed è per questo che la soluzione è sempre stata la società organica in contrapposizione all'attuale società individualista.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 7) il despota illuminato Mussolini. Materia complessa.
> In questo momento mi trovo a pochi Km da dove fu giustiziato. Abito più a sud, sulla direttrice seguita dalle colonne fasciste in fuga verso la Svizzera.
> Gianfranco Fini disse che quando ribaltarono il despota a piazzale Loreto dalle sue tasche non cadde un centesimo.
> Vero. Si, lui era interessato solo al potere (ed alla patata).


Mussolini non era interessato al potere, tant'è che il fascismo è sempre stato un totalitarismo imperfetto, e la RSI era stata plasmata per essere un sistema dove il potere era diviso e ripartito equamente.
Lo stesso Ventennio è stato caratterizzato da un sistema di potere molto meno centralizzato nelle sue mani, a partire dal Gran Consiglio e finendo alla Camera dei Fasci e delle Corporazioni.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però quella colonna era stra-carica di denari che lungo il percorso furono persi. Non a favore di famiglie comuniste. Comune istinto predatorio.
> I gerarchi non erano disinteressati. Solita ripartizione di incentivi selettivi per tenere in piedi una struttura di potere, scriverebbero gli esperti.


Nessuno ha mai detto che il regime non avesse gente con degli interessi diversi da quelli di Mussolini, anzi...
L'Ordine del Giorno Grandi lo ha messo in risalto ben volentieri.
Il punto infatti stava proprio nel riplasmare la società italiana da zero, che era poi il vero obbiettivo del Ventennio.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Assassini, stupratori e criminali seriali nella storia d'Italia si contano senz'altro di più nella struttura di potere fascista che in quella comunista. Ma è fauna umana che tiene in piede qualsiasi regime di qualsiasi orientamento politico in tutto il mondo. Manovalanza.


Nelle file comuniste c'erano ben pochi intellettuali. Erano criminali comuni che vennero assoldati dagli inglesi per fare la guerriglia alla RSI.
Poi per carità, di criminali come Pietro Koch c'erano anche dall'altra parte.
Ma c'è una differenza: Pietro Koch venne destituito dall'incarico dalla stessa RSI. I gappisti no, anzi: vennero incitati dallo stesso PCI a compiere quegli atti e ad aiutare gli jugoslavi negli eccidi nella Venezia Giulia. E molti di loro continuarono impuniti anche nel dopoguerra, e vennero salvati dallo stesso PCI. Vedasi quel criminale di Giulio Paggio.
Per non parlare dello stesso Giovanni Falcone, che disse che il governo fascista, e in particolare il Prefetto Mori, fu di fatto l'unico nella Storia di Italia che si occupò davvero di lotta alla mafia.
Abbiamo dovuto aspettare gli americani per vedere di nuovo i boss al comando in Sicilia.

E sulla violenza fascista, basti vedere quanti dei più pericolosi confinati del regime morirono durante l'arresto. Tutto il CLN era praticamente vivo e vegeto.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci il percorso politico del compagno Mussolini, come ancora veniva chiamato da chi nell'imminenza della caduta definitiva del regime in Nord Italia, si chiedeva come deciderne le sorti.


Il CLNAI, con in testa Pertini ma non solo, non ci ha messo molto a dichiarare la condanna a morte. Persino dopo che Mussolini cercò un passaggio di consegne dei poteri che riducesse lo spargimento di sangue.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> E poi qui, in Italia. Un giorno tutti fedeli ad una linea, il giorno dopo ad un'altra.


Basta una barretta di cioccolato. Gli anglo-americani insegnano.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salta l'assemblea Cinque Stelle, rinviata a domani pomeriggio.
> Durante le precedenti sedute, insulti contro i governisti che puntano alla seconda scissione: "Pupazzi di Di Maio", "Traditori", "Se lo specchio non può sputarvi addosso lo facciamo noi".*


Sarà trash dirlo, ma qua ci tocca "tifare" per gli ultimi oppositori a questo schifo. Che siano grillini, meloniani, poco importa. Personalmente e non è un endorsement, ho più fiducia in coloro che insultano i pupazzi di Di Maio, che le intese tra Berlusconi e Salvini. Se la situazione ha raggiunto questa tensione, significa che stanno costruendo un mostro ancora più temibile.

Fermo restando, che per me Draghi non rimane, ma questa classe politica è piena di mostri. Occorre una resa dei conti ed un'umiliazione finale a tutti questi maiali mercoledì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Trash Cinque Stelle: Stremati dalla fila degli interventi, alcuni parlamentari si collegano direttamente dalla spiaggia. Altri fingono di essere a casa ma mostrano sotto i vestiti un costume, dimostrandodi essere in hotel.*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trash Cinque Stelle: Stremati dalla fila degli interventi, alcuni parlamentari si collegano direttamente dalla spiaggia. Altri fingono di essere a casa ma mostrano sotto i vestiti un costume, dimostrandodi essere in hotel.*


manca solo si colleghino con il pornazzo sottofondo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trash Cinque Stelle: Stremati dalla fila degli interventi, alcuni parlamentari si collegano direttamente dalla spiaggia. Altri fingono di essere a casa ma mostrano sotto i vestiti un costume, dimostrandodi essere in hotel.*



degrado.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trash Cinque Stelle: Stremati dalla fila degli interventi, alcuni parlamentari si collegano direttamente dalla spiaggia. Altri fingono di essere a casa ma mostrano sotto i vestiti un costume, dimostrandodi essere in hotel.*


Mi ha ricordato lui  .


----------



## gabri65 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trash Cinque Stelle: Stremati dalla fila degli interventi, alcuni parlamentari si collegano direttamente dalla spiaggia. Altri fingono di essere a casa ma mostrano sotto i vestiti un costume, dimostrandodi essere in hotel.*



Vabbè, è smartworking, no. La putenza del lavoro da remoto con i mezzi informatici.

A proposito, ma Rozzeau non dice più niente? Il grande oracolo, la grande santità democratica che ci doveva portare nel futuro.

Ma crepate tutti, maledetti. Il periodo più buio della politica itagliana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini: "Le sorti del Governo le decide solo Draghi. Noi mercoledì faremo la cosa più giusta per il paese, come nel 2019. Non decidiamo noi quando si vota. E' un casino dei 5 stelle e dei loro amici del PD."*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Le sorti del Governo le decide solo Draghi. Noi mercoledì faremo la cosa più giusta per il paese, come nel 2019. Non decidiamo noi quando si vota. E' un casino dei 5 stelle e dei loro amici del PD."*


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi dovevano essere quelli che dovevano lottare contro i soprusi della classe politica, con stipendi tagliati e cacate varie, sono i più attaccati alla poltrona invece


Purtroppo questo dimostra quanto sia titanica l'impresa di rimanere fedeli all ideale iniziale, resistendo all assordante canto delle sirene. È già tanto se non si finisce nei giri mafiosi degli altri partiti. 

Non è questione di "movimento cinque stelle", topo Gigio o altro partito. È questione che sembra non esistere persona in grado di tenere testa alla montagna di melma che si attraversa entrando in politica. Se esiste o non ci entra proprio in politica, o la lascia. 
E chi spera in fratelli d'Italia (che ha già ripetutamente mostrato il solito schifo dei partiti italiani) è solo un altro illuso, successore degli illusi della lega, e del Pd e del 5 stelle, e prima di forza Italia (ma mi viene in mente anche Italia dei valori, ve lo ricordate Di Pietro che doveva ripulire)


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Le sorti del Governo le decide solo Draghi. Noi mercoledì faremo la cosa più giusta per il paese, come nel 2019. Non decidiamo noi quando si vota. E' un casino dei 5 stelle e dei loro amici del PD."*


Fai la giravolta, falla un'altra volta...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Le sorti del Governo le decide solo Draghi. Noi mercoledì faremo la cosa più giusta per il paese, come nel 2019. Non decidiamo noi quando si vota. E' un casino dei 5 stelle e dei loro amici del PD."*



Che statista Salvini


----------



## UDG (17 Luglio 2022)

Sicuramente non può governare in Italia per il mio punto di vista , cambia idea tutti i giorni


----------



## Milanoide (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fai la giravolta, falla un'altra volta...


La prossima sarà: le sorti del governo Draghi le decise solo Zelenski


----------



## vota DC (18 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> FI-Lega non sono amici del PD, fanno così per spaccare il campo largo. Senza alleanza PD 5S il CDX prende oltre il 60% dei seggi


Salvini poteva dire che non si fida dei cinque stelle perché subito dopo il governo gialloverde hanno fatto quello giallorosso senza andare ad elezioni....invece sembra esserne dimenticato e dice che sono incompetenti e inaffidabili perché....non abbastanza servili verso Draghi.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

Lettera del presidente della Conferenza dei rettori delle università italiane:
'Caro presidente Draghi, l'università ha bisogno di lei. Per questo vogliamo farle avere un rinnovato messaggio di stima, i giovani studenti del nostro Paese hanno bisogno di esempi da seguire e di riferimenti da ricordare.
Gli studenti vivono questa ennesima vicenda con rassegnazione. Non scenderanno in piazza non perché non abbiano un'opinione a riguardo, ma perché ipotizzo non abbiano né la voglia né l'interesse ad assecondare i giochi della politica"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: "Trattativa segreta per Governo Draghi senza i 5S, con programma blindato fino alle elezioni. Si discute già sui ministri.
Campagna acquisti in corso, a Di Maio servono 51 parlamentari e senatori per sorpassare in numero i Cinque Stelle e annullarli in questa legislatura."

Draghi fa sapere: "Se in parlamento c'è un nuovo patto di fiducia, in qualche modo, io resto"*


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

al pd non va bene perchè così viene meno l'alleanza per il 2023
non si possono alleare tra qualche mese se non stanno insieme al governo


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

"la vera Lega" di Lorenzo Fontana, vice segretario:

*"Basta con l'indegno teatrino di 5Stelle e PD che, come spiegato giovedì dal Presidente Mario Draghi, ha fatto venir meno 'il patto di fiducia' su cui era nato questo governo. *
*Il Parlamento è ormai completamente delegittimato: basarsi su transfughi e maggioranze ballerine non garantisce stabilità ed è in contrasto con quanto desiderato esplicitamente dal premier che non vuole cambiare in corsa le forze che lo sostengono. *
*A questo punto, diamo agli italiani la possibilità di scegliere un nuovo Parlamento che finalmente, e per cinque anni, si occupi di lavoro, sicurezza e salute degli Italiani, altro che droga libera, Ius Soli o Ddl Zan"*


altro che i governisti e i forzisti palle di segatura


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi:

"Ho fatto il botto con la petizione, 80 mila firme per Draghi"*


magari facessi il botto veramente insieme al tuo giglio magico...

comunque non scordate che ci sono milioni di italiani privati di lavoro e costretti a obblighi pseusanitari che scannerebbero a mani nude Draghi
più altri che non hanno avuto i rimborsi corretti per le restrizioni, da Conte a Draghi

quando fate petizioni e leggete appelli fate sempre il saldo con questi qua...poi vedete voi se Draghi sia popolare...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Trattativa segreta per Governo Draghi senza i 5S, con programma blindato fino alle elezioni. Si discute già sui ministri.
> Campagna acquisti in corso, a Di Maio servono 51 parlamentari e senatori per sorpassare in numero i Cinque Stelle e annullarli in questa legislatura."
> 
> Draghi fa sapere: "Se in parlamento c'è un nuovo patto di fiducia, in qualche modo, io resto"*


In Italia quando un Ministro ha capito cosa deve fare, come muoversi e con chi deve parlare, viene licenziato e subentra un altro.

Come si farà ad essere efficienti in questa maniera, mi chiedo io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi:
> 
> "Ho fatto il botto con la petizione, 80 mila firme per Draghi"*
> 
> ...



Fa la petizione per Draghi, che ha detto esplicitamente che non fa governo senza i grillini, e contemporaneamente raccoglie le firme per abolire il reddito di cittadinanza, il verbo dei grillini


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Luglio 2022)

quando si dice che il migliore c'ha la rogna.il governo dei migliori... tutti a zappare devono andare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> quando si dice che il migliore c'ha la rogna.il governo dei migliori... tutti a zappare devono andare.
> Vedi l'allegato 2701



Ma anche il gas.
Qualche giorno fa Biden si è recato presso "l'assassino" (come più volte l'aveva nominato lui e tutta la stampa,compresi alcuni esponenti politici italiani) Mohamed Bin Salman (ricordate il putiferio per la morte del giornalista jamal khashoggi ?)

Ecco,tutto dimenticato,ora Bin Salman non è più considerato assassino (o mandante) e nonno Biden si è recato in Arabia per trattare sul gas.
Ma sapete che l'arabia,oltre ad essere uno dei paesi fornitori di gas al mondo,e anche un paese che lo importa ?
Nonostante non ne abbia assolutamente bisogno,oggi lo sta importando dalla russia (per via del costo favorevole).

chissà se quello russo,facendo dei giri immensi,non ritorni sempre nella cara e vecchia europa  

"sanzioniamo i russi sul gas,così non percepiranno più 1 miliardo di euro al giorno e non potranno più finanzire la guerra"
Beh,i russi,tramite cina,india,arabia e tante altre nazioni,continuano a racimolare comunque quella cifra 
Ecco,questa è l'nnesima sanzione inutile e dannosa che ci sta portando allo psicodramma


----------



## Sam (18 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> quando si dice che il migliore c'ha la rogna.il governo dei migliori... tutti a zappare devono andare.
> Vedi l'allegato 2701


Che stratega il maggiordomo del panfilo Britannia.

Il fottuto concetto di "credibilità internazionale".


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Trattativa segreta per Governo Draghi senza i 5S, con programma blindato fino alle elezioni. Si discute già sui ministri.
> Campagna acquisti in corso, a Di Maio servono 51 parlamentari e senatori per sorpassare in numero i Cinque Stelle e annullarli in questa legislatura."
> 
> Draghi fa sapere: "Se in parlamento c'è un nuovo patto di fiducia, in qualche modo, io resto"*


Uahahahahahah.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

organizziamo una raccolta firme Milanworld per superMario, sicuramente la pubblicano e il forum guadagna visibilità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> organizziamo una raccolta firme Milanworld per superMario, sicuramente la pubblicano e il forum guadagna visibilità



No che poi la leggono gli algoritmi di Moneyball e ci portano Supermario Balotelli!


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

In ogni caso Conte potrà perdere andare pure in minoranza, ma se il M5S rimane deciso e fermo all'opposizione con la Lega che rimane inginocchiata a Draghi e maggioranza di csx (con Di Maio che dà loro la maggioranza), ha vinto la sua battaglia.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2022)

Ma dove volete che vada Tano Cariddi? E' tutta fiction. Sia questo delinquente, sia Cacarella, sono lì (e ci resteranno) con uno scopo ben preciso. Azzerare (ma siamo già ai numeri relativi) questa nazione in modo che non possa risollevarsi mai più.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*Roberto Lagalla, sindaco di Palermo del centrodestra, aderisce all'appello pro-Draghi ed elogia Lega e Forza Italia e le loro parola sull'"inaffidabilità" del M5S.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Roberto Lagalla, sindaco di Palermo del centrodestra, aderisce all'appello pro-Draghi ed elogia Lega e Forza Italia e le loro parole sull'"inaffidabilità" del M5S.*


"Il centrodestra è unito" (cit). 

Questa è una bella frecciata alla Meloni, altrochè. Poi vabbè, noi ci scanniamo, ma quando faranno fuori tutta questa classe politica oscena sarà troppo tardi. Ultimamente, stanno lanciando nei talk questo altro maledetto di IV, che sembra un maiale


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Stava stamattina su Canale 5 a dire "è tutta colpa del cinque stelleh", con la conduttrice che diceva "i no del M5S hanno bloccato l'Italia". Eh già, Draghi è assolto, è solo colpa di Gonde.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove volete che vada Tano Cariddi? E' tutta fiction. Sia questo delinquente, sia Cacarella, sono lì (e ci resteranno) con uno scopo ben preciso. Azzerare (ma siamo già ai numeri relativi) questa nazione in modo che non possa risollevarsi mai più.



Ma infatti. Come già detto, altra distrazione di massa.

Quando la crisi si sarà placata, ricominceranno con la storiella che viaggiamo come un treno, l'economia si sta riprendendo e abbiamo il PIL in crescita esponenziale.

Poi, a parte un'altra botta di Covid per salvare l'ennesimo Natale, metteranno in pista un'altra emergenza e a come frugare in tasca agli itagliani.

Ma noi contenti, c'abbiamo alti profili morali a sorvegliare il benessere del paese.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Intanto, Minzolini si fa le seghe ed il suo Giornale pubblica "a Di Maio ne mancano 51"  .


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, Minzolini si fa le seghe ed il suo Giornale pubblica "a Di Maio ne mancano 51"  .


Comunque, Di Maio è l'ennesima dimostrazione che se appoggi i giri giusti diventi ufficialmente uno "statista". Lo stesso Renzi, sembra un politico di alto livello, che tutto gli riesce, ma il tutto perchè appoggia tutte le lobby possibili. Ora che Di Maio si è inginocchiato al drago, tutti con lui, stampa ed ex grillini.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque, Di Maio è l'ennesima dimostrazione che se appoggi i giri giusti diventi ufficialmente uno "statista". Lo stesso Renzi, sembra un politico di alto livello, che tutto gli riesce, ma il tutto perchè appoggia tutte le lobby possibili. Ora che Di Maio si è inginocchiato al drago, tutti con lui, stampa ed ex grillini.



Bé, che Di Maio fosse il più intelligente e scaltro dei 5s si era capito da mò, ma certuni hanno seguitato a ritenerlo un bibitaro qualunque.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Luglio 2022)

Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
> Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)



A Trumpusco', ma che vuoi che conti quel demente di Biden.


----------



## UDG (18 Luglio 2022)

C'è qualcuno che pensa ancora che si torni al voto?. Alla fine secondo me, non cambia nulla


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A Trumpusco', ma che vuoi che conti quel demente di Biden.


Biden --- il Deep state americano ovviamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Proposta dei capigruppo PD-M5S alla Camera: mercoledì voto di fiducia per Draghi alla Camera, dopo suo discorso.
Contrario il centrodestra, che vuole prima la votazione in Senato (dove Conte tiene ancora abbastanza salde le sue truppe).*
*Alla Camera Di Maio è pronto a raccogliere più di 50 nuovi grillini per ricostruire la vecchia maggioranza.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Decisione dei capigruppo alla Camera: mercoledì voto di fiducia per Draghi alla Camera, dopo suo discorso.
> 
> Passa la linea PD-M5S. Contrario il centrodestra, che voleva prima la votazione in Senato (dove Conte tiene ancora abbastanza salde le sue truppe).*
> *Alla Camera Di Maio è pronto a raccogliere più di 50 nuovi grillini per ricostruire la vecchia maggioranza.*


No @Toby rosso nero non è stato deciso che si andrà prima alla Camera, non vi è accordo, si incontreranno Casellati e Fico per trovare una soluzione e ci sarà una capigruppo successiva.
Inoltre non è affatto detto ci sia il voto di fiducia: quello che ha fatto la Camera è una questione tecnica: in questi casi si prevede sempre un voto di fiducia perché per questioni tecniche vanno pre allertati i parlamentari, ma poi è il governo che decide, dopo un Consiglio dei Ministri, se porla o meno. Se Draghi volesse dimettersi, non la chiederà, come ad esempio il 20 Agosto 2019, quando Conte si scontrò con Salvini, alla fine decise di non chiederla perché dopo il dibattito in Senato rassegnò le dimissioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Proposta dei capigruppo PD-M5S alla Camera: mercoledì voto di fiducia per Draghi alla Camera, dopo suo discorso.
> Contrario il centrodestra, che vuole prima la votazione in Senato (dove Conte tiene ancora abbastanza salde le sue truppe).*
> *Alla Camera Di Maio è pronto a raccogliere più di 50 nuovi grillini per ricostruire la vecchia maggioranza.*



Ho corretto la news. Comunque mi sembra evidente che la vecchia alleanza PD-M5S è ancora viva e va in un'unica direzione, altro che Conte...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
> Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)


Mai successo nella storia della Repubblica, che saltasse un giro di politiche, si è sempre votato al massimo ogni 5 anni.

Lo sa anche il mio gatto ( che non ho) che siamo sotto influenza americana, però mò non esageriamo.

Sempre estremismo.. in un verso o nell' altro, anche basta...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho corretto la news. Comunque mi sembra evidente che la vecchia alleanza PD-M5S è ancora viva e va in un'unica direzione, altro che Conte...


In realtà nella Conferenza dei capigruppo della Camera il rappresentante m5s è Crippa, che potrebbe lasciare il partito a breve, quindi è normale


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi ospite a L'Aria Che Tira: "Conte voleva cacciare Draghi, finirà per essere cacciato dai grillini...Di Battista e Raggi gli faranno le scarpe...Berlusconi e Salvini faranno una lista unica di centrodestra".

Poi la critica ai grillini e al reddito di cittadinanza: *_*"Ha portato all'illegalità".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini: "Se io do la parola, la mantengo, ma se do la parola a gente per cui la parola vale zero, allora la parola la restituisco ai cittadini italiani.
Non a Conte, Letta, Di Maio o compagnia bella."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Se io do la parola, la mantengo, ma se do la parola a gente per cui la parola vale zero, allora la parola la restituisco ai cittadini italiani.
> Non a Conte, Letta, Di Maio o compagnia bella."*



Ok, ha scritto Di Maio.
Quindi conferma che non appoggerà la nuova maggioranza con Di Maio, anche se il suo partito non si chiama cinque stelle?
Vedremo dunque se mantiene la parola...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok, ha scritto Di Maio.
> Quindi *conferma che non appoggerà* la nuova maggioranza con Di Maio, anche se il suo partito non si chiama cinque stelle?
> Vedremo dunque se mantiene la parola...


 Ah no? [cit.]


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Se io do la parola, la mantengo, ma se do la parola a gente per cui la parola vale zero, allora la parola la restituisco ai cittadini italiani.
> Non a Conte, Letta, Di Maio o compagnia bella."*


Dopodichè, incontro con Berlusconi e....

Salvini: "Farò il bene dell'Italia. Il centrodestra non reputa Di Maio uguale a Conte, e governeremo insieme pur di superare la crisih". 

Poi diciamoci anche un'altra cosa, Salvini e Di Maio non hanno mai litigato. Quando cadde il primo governo, Salvini gli inviò un sms con scritto "mi dispiace, ma i miei non vogliono più stare con voi" o una cosa del genere.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Parliamoci chiaro, questo governo è indistruttibile e Conte, per quanto non piaccia qui dentro nemmeno tanto a me, sta facendo di tutto ma vedi che succede. Qualsiasi opposizione viene disintegrata o moderata (vedi Salvini). La Meloni è comunque un opposizione di comodo, visto che non ha i numeri per dar fastidio. Questa è una roba che viene dall'alto, perciò solo una guerra civile può porre fine a questo schifo.

In ogni caso, il DL Concorrenza sarà l'ennesima occasione per le crisi/sceneggiate ed è qui che il popolo dovrà seriamente insorgere.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
> Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)


Io ti credo, ma perchè ci hanno appioppato Conte e non direttamente Draghi in principio?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io ti credo, ma perchè ci hanno appioppato Conte e non direttamente Draghi in principio?


L'obiettivo era Draghi direttamente pdr, a dire la verità.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano senza fronzoli: Sull'intervento di Draghi in aula verrà posta la fiducia.

Castellone (M5S) : "Lasciare il governo? Dipende da Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Davide Crippa obiettivo di Di Maio e Letta. Il presidente pentastellato dei deputati, è ai ferri corti con Conte. Se lui e altri dissidenti M5S votano la fiducia, sarà a tutti gli effetti, non un Draghi-Bis, ma un Draghi Uno senza i contiani, compresa la permanenza di D'Incà. Unica eccezione, potrebbe essere Patuanelli che se decide di dimettersi, lascerà il ministero dell'agricoltura ad interim a D'Incà.*


----------



## sunburn (18 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
> Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)


La legislatura può essere prorogata solo in caso di guerra.
Sperando di non rientrare in tale casistica, le influenze avranno come obiettivo quello di relegare all’irrilevanza politica l’eventuale boom elettorale di fratelli d’Italia o con legge elettorale ad hoc o con accordi di governo tra gli altri partiti dopo le elezioni.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano senza fronzoli: Sull'intervento di Draghi in aula verrà posta la fiducia.
> 
> Castellone (M5S) : "Lasciare il governo? Dipende da Draghi".*


Come al solito il Fatto non ha capito un cavolo


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

per dare il benvenuto al premier sanitario Draghi in Algeria sono tutti all'aperto in mascherina...

missione energetica ridotta a un giorno solo...le beghe di governo sono più importanti di non avere il gas in autunno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti accomunati da un grosso errore di fondo: l'illusione che le sorti della nostra politica si decidano a Roma e non a Washington.
> Se non arriva l'ok di Biden non solo vi scordate la crisi di governo ma vi scordate pure che si voti l'anno prossimo (fidatevi, il modo di prorogare una legislatura lo si trova)



Se non ci saranno le elezioni significa che avremo sicuramente cose più importanti a cui pensare, per esempio trovare ospitalità in un bunker pieno di scorte alimentari. Oppure trovare il coraggio per spararsi un proiettile alla tempia.

In realtà è ben più probabile quello che dice Calenda oggi. Scenario che di fatto annulla il risultato delle elezioni, anche se si svolgeranno:

*"L'obiettivo è costruire un'area politica del buon governo e della responsabilità che prenda sufficienti voti per dire a Forza Italia, alla parte seria della Lega e al Pd di andare avanti con Draghi dopo le elezioni."*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non ci saranno le elezioni significa che avremo sicuramente cose più importanti a cui pensare, per esempio trovare ospitalità in un bunker pieno di scorte alimentari. Oppure trovare il coraggio per spararsi un proiettile alla tempia.
> 
> _In realtà è ben più probabile quello che dice Calenda oggi. Scenario che di fatto annulla il risultato delle elezioni, anche se si svolgeranno:
> 
> *"L'obiettivo è costruire un'area politica del buon governo e della responsabilità che prenda sufficienti voti per dire a Forza Italia, alla parte seria della Lega e al Pd di andare avanti con Draghi dopo le elezioni."*_



Quello che resta dei 5S si è suicidato politicamente. La Meloni, secondo me, in fondo non la vogliono nemmeno Berlusconi e Salvini perciò lo scenario prospettato da Calenda è molto realistico.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non ci saranno le elezioni significa che avremo sicuramente cose più importanti a cui pensare, per esempio trovare ospitalità in un bunker pieno di scorte alimentari. Oppure trovare il coraggio per spararsi un proiettile alla tempia.
> 
> In realtà è ben più probabile quello che dice Calenda oggi. Scenario che di fatto annulla il risultato delle elezioni, anche se si svolgeranno:
> 
> *"L'obiettivo è costruire un'area politica del buon governo e della responsabilità che prenda sufficienti voti per dire a Forza Italia, alla parte seria della Lega e al Pd di andare avanti con Draghi dopo le elezioni."*


Bisognerà tifare Trump e Putin, magari assieme ai tassisti e i gestori dei lidi. Purtroppo o per fortuna è dal caos che nascono i cambiamenti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?


È sempre bello vedere quelli che si lagnano dell'influenza americana auspicare l'influenza di una aggressiva autocrazia


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È sempre bello vedere quelli che si lagnano dell'influenza americana auspicare l'influenza di una aggressiva autocrazia


Come se noi vivessimo in democrazia...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?



Forse è stato anticipato dagli USA per farlo restare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?



Giorgetti ha svincolato la Lega dai legami russi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giorgetti ha svincolato la Lega dai legami russi.



Sono più redditizi quelli con gli USA.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?


siamo una bomba ad orologeria a stelle strisce, non scherziamo su ste cose


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come se noi vivessimo in democrazia...


Sì, altrimenti saresti già sparito e il forum sarebbe stato chiuso


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?



Secondo me avrebbero più successo se le danno ai TG, i giornalai di Repubblica e affini.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Sì, altrimenti saresti già sparito e il forum sarebbe stato chiuso



E' questo il grande equivoco. Farti credere che sei in democrazia. Tranquillo che non provochi problemi, c'è ampiamente una forza uguale e contraria per ogni forum libero.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

*Meloni da Vecchio Testamento:

"Appelli, ripensamenti, suppliche e giravolte: per paura di esser sconfitta, la sinistra è disposta a tutto pur di scongiurare il ritorno al voto.*

*Possono fuggire quanto vogliono, arriverà presto il giorno in cui dovranno fare i conti col giudizio degli italiani".*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come se noi vivessimo in democrazia...



Le migliori dittature sono quelle capaci di farti credere libero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini: "Siamo alla farsa. Ora Pd e M5s chiedono a Draghi di comunicare prima alla Camera e poi al Senato solamente perchè Conte è più debole alla Camera. Giochini vergognosi che vanno contro la prassi che vuole che le comunicazioni del presidente del Consiglio siano fatte nella Camera di prima fiducia, o dove si è generata la crisi. In entrambi i casi, quindi, al Senato".

Crippa sotto tiro all'assemblea 5s: "Cosa hai in mente? Perché vuoi far votare prima alla camera? Charisci."*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Luglio 2022)

certo che vedere tutta sta gente dello 0 virgola invocare il dio draghi come ultimo baluardo della loro sopravvivenza mi ricorda il piagnisteo interista, tipico di chi si sente superiore ed è abituato a giocare partite in 15 contro 11 con arbitraggio a favore
situazione esilarante di una nazione ridicola


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Siamo alla farsa. Ora Pd e M5s chiedono a Draghi di comunicare prima alla Camera e poi al Senato solamente perchè Conte è più debole alla Camera. Giochini vergognosi che vanno contro la prassi che vuole che le comunicazioni del presidente del Consiglio siano fatte nella Camera di prima fiducia, o dove si è generata la crisi. In entrambi i casi, quindi, al Senato".
> 
> Crippa sotto tiro all'assemblea 5s: "Cosa hai in mente? Perché vuoi far votare prima alla camera? Charisci."*



A sembra un circo.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Siamo alla farsa. Ora Pd e M5s chiedono a Draghi di comunicare prima alla Camera e poi al Senato solamente perchè Conte è più debole alla Camera. Giochini vergognosi che vanno contro la prassi che vuole che le comunicazioni del presidente del Consiglio siano fatte nella Camera di prima fiducia, o dove si è generata la crisi. In entrambi i casi, quindi, al Senato".
> 
> Crippa sotto tiro all'assemblea 5s: "Cosa hai in mente? Perché vuoi far votare prima alla camera? Charisci."*


bene Salvini qui

dove sono le famose dirette streaming ?

una diretta whatsapp delle note "chat bollenti" grilline no ?


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non può dare un pò di tangenti alla Lega per far cadere Draghi?


Dopo tutte quelle che ha dato a Grillo in questi anni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte quelle che ha dato a Grillo in questi anni?



Quelle a Grillo arrivano direttamente dal padrone superiore, Xi Jinping. Putin credo sia scavalcato 

Gli era arrivata anche la mascherina con un anno di anticipo prima della pandemia


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle a Grillo arrivano direttamente dal padrone superiore, Xi Jinping. Putin credo sia scavalcato
> 
> Gli era arrivata anche la mascherina con un anno di anticipo prima della pandemia


Cavolo vero che ricordo mi hai sbloccato... pazzesco.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

@Toby rosso nero cosa ti avevo detto su Crippa non coordinato con dirigenza M5S?
Eheh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Tajani: "Forza Italia vuole andare avanti con questo governo, ma senza il Movimento 5 Stelle, perché i cittadini chiedono stabilità e un governo che vive una guerriglia è instabile. Forza Italia non è un partito che vuole andare necessariamente al voto, serve però stabilità e, se questa non c'è, bisogna trovarla con gli italiani. Seconda scissione verso Di Maio? A quel punto non sarebbe più il Movimento 5 stelle, vediamo cosa accade."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> @Toby rosso nero cosa ti avevo detto su Crippa non coordinato con dirigenza M5S?
> Eheh



Bisogna però capire se Di maio ne trova veramente più di 50. Ormai è il mercato delle vacche...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna però capire se Di maio ne trova veramente più di 50. Ormai è il mercato delle vacche...


Ma i numeri non sono un problema. La domanda è: Draghi vuole andare avanti senza Conte (o anche con), con un CDX minaccioso, lotte politiche ecc? Dipende tutto da lui. Il problema è politico, non numerico. Se ne possono staccare quanti vogliono ma il simbolo M5S, con i (pochi) voti elettorali, è di Conte come leadership


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tajani: "Forza Italia vuole andare avanti con questo governo, ma senza il Movimento 5 Stelle, perché i cittadini chiedono stabilità e un governo che vive una guerriglia è instabile. Forza Italia non è un partito che vuole andare necessariamente al voto, serve però stabilità e, se questa non c'è, bisogna trovarla con gli italiani. Seconda scissione verso Di Maio? A quel punto non sarebbe più il Movimento 5 stelle, vediamo cosa accade."*


Situazione ancora tesa, bene così.


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna però capire se Di maio ne trova veramente più di 50. Ormai è il mercato delle vacche...


da venditore di bibbite a venditore di poltrone

“Beato chi se lo fa il _Sofà_”


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

*Accordo Casellati-Fico: Draghi prima in Senato e dopo alla Camera, come volevano le forze di centrodestra*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Accordo Casellati-Fico: Draghi prima in Senato e dopo alla Camera, come volevano le forze di centrodestra



Tentativo andato male... questo Crippa un altro dilettante degno della scuola grillina...


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tajani: "Forza Italia non è un partito che vuole andare necessariamente al voto, "*



meritate di andare sotto la soglia di sbarramento anche voi
in nessuno dei 27 paesi europei un partito di centro-destra parla e agisce così


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meritate di andare sotto la soglia di sbarramento anche voi
> in nessuno dei 27 paesi europei un partito di centro-destra parla e agisce così


Troppo poco, devono andare tutti sotto sì....i ponti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Borrell: "Putin esulta per la caduta di Draghi? Non venderei la pelle dell’orso prima di averlo preso…"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Grillo cambia immagine del profilo Whatsapp, mettendo l'immagine di una colla.

Un invito a tenere unito il movimento o un riferimento alla colla delle poltrone?*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo cambia immagine del profilo Whatsapp, mettendo l'immagine di una colla.
> 
> Un invito a tenere unito il movimento o un riferimento alla colla delle poltrone?*



Ci mancano solo gli enigmi del Joker... il trash è completo...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo cambia immagine del profilo Whatsapp, mettendo l'immagine di una colla.
> 
> Un invito a tenere unito il movimento o un riferimento alla colla delle poltrone?*


Penso sia una presa in giro ai dissidenti. Non ha mai fatto autocritica, figurati ora.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Gli schiavi del Giornale parlano di Crippa "sotto attacco". Uhhh poverino...Un altro neo-statista dopo Di Maio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tajani: "Forza Italia vuole andare avanti con questo governo, ma senza il Movimento 5 Stelle, perché i cittadini chiedono stabilità e un governo che vive una guerriglia è instabile. Forza Italia non è un partito che vuole andare necessariamente al voto, serve però stabilità e, se questa non c'è, bisogna trovarla con gli italiani. Seconda scissione verso Di Maio? A quel punto non sarebbe più il Movimento 5 stelle, vediamo cosa accade."*



Incredibile come l'attuale centrodestra (quello attaccato con l'attack alle poltrone) faccia di tutto per perdere voti  
Anzichè provare a mettere in difficoltà il PD,si mettono a pecora.
Imbarazzanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Comunque vada la stampa piddina sta sicuramente esagerando il numero dei filo Draghi.

Per esempio ieri la Dadone e Bonafede erano dati come due "pezzi grossi" (cosa mi tocca scrivere...) per Draghi, e invece oggi hanno dato il loro appoggio totale a Conte.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Nel frattempo, lo spread (che era salito fino all'altro giorno), si sta ristabilizzando dopo la chiara volontà da parte di quasi tutti di far continuare il mandato al banchiere sanguinario.

Non importano nemmeno tante telefonate di "consiglio". Se dici una minchiata indesiderata, te ne accorgi, esce fuori dal nulla lo scappellotto che ti raddrizza subito.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, lo spread (che era salito fino all'altro giorno), si sta ristabilizzando dopo la chiara volontà da parte di quasi tutti di far continuare il mandato al banchiere sanguinario.
> 
> Non importano nemmeno tante telefonate di "consiglio". Se dici una minchiata indesiderata, te ne accorgi, esce fuori dal nulla lo scappellotto che ti raddrizza subito.


Mercoledì, quando confermeranno Mario ,Milano chiuderà a +10


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mercoledì, quando confermeranno Mario ,Milano chiuderà a +10



Il giorno che questi delinquenti verranno fatti fuori e ci sarà al governo qualcuno un po' più serio (utopia), vedi come si scatenano quegli assassini di Sdandard & Poors, Muudy's e feccia varia. Ti danno una bella "C", la valutazione del default imminente (sì, insomma, quella che c'ha la Russia da mesi ormai ).


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque vada la stampa piddina sta sicuramente esagerando il numero dei filo Draghi.
> 
> Per esempio ieri la Dadone e Bonafede erano dati come due "pezzi grossi" (cosa mi tocca scrivere...) per Draghi, e invece oggi hanno dato il loro appoggio totale a Conte.


anche perchè tutti questi draghiani del M5S poi dove dovrebbero candidarsi nel 2023 ?
vale la pena perde 5 anni per il periodo ottobre-aprile ?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*Il Giornale: 20 deputati M5S guidati da Davide Crippa pronti a lasciare Conte per votare Draghi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*La 7: Crippa annuncia la fiducia a Draghi. Nessun esodo di 50 parlamentari, una quindicina di parlamentari seguiranno Crippa senza unirsi a Di Maio. Quasi nessuno senatore.
Conte potrebbe comunque cedere a un cenno di Draghi sul superbonus.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

*Annuncio di Conte: "Posso sintetizzare che la stragrande maggioranza degli interventi ha colto la forza e la coerenza della nostra posizione. Adesso la decisione non spetta a noi ma spetta al premier Draghi".

Mentana: Con questa dichiarazione la strada maestra porta alle dimissioni di Draghi.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La 7: Crippa annuncia la fiducia a Draghi. Nessun esodo di 50 parlamentari, una quindicina di parlamentari seguiranno Crippa senza unirsi a Di Maio. Quasi nessuno senatore.
> Conte potrebbe comunque cedere a un cenno di Draghi sul superbonus.*


In realtà a quanto capivo era più una terza via tra governisti e duri che sperava in accenni su un decreto subito sul salario minimo. Ma mi pare impraticabile


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Annuncio di Conte: "Posso sintetizzare che la stragrande maggioranza degli interventi ha colto la forza e la coerenza della nostra posizione. Adesso la decisione non spetta a noi ma spetta al premier Draghi".
> 
> Mentana: Con questa dichiarazione la strada maestra porta alle dimissioni di Draghi.*


Vediamo che succede mercoledì mattina. Durante l'elezione del PDR, la sera prima era sicura la Belloni e poi il mattino Cacarella bis.

Io rimango del parere che Draghi si dimette. Se non lo fa, è perchè c'è qualcosa dall'alto che pretende che rimanga questo governo per permettere chissà quali altri porcherie. Di certo non perchè viene tirato per la giacchetta dagli altri partiti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

*A Milano e Roma, manifestazioni pro-Draghi. Presenti a Roma, Boschi, Rosato e Nobili di IV.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *A Milano e Roma, manifestazioni pro-Draghi. Presenti a Roma, Boschi, Rosato e Nobili di IV.*








Ecco una foto di un manifestante. Tantissime persone vedo  .


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Luglio 2022)

Se cade il governo prepariamoci a qualche bella spruzzata di covid e amenità varie nei mesi a venire


----------



## vota DC (18 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, che Di Maio fosse il più intelligente e scaltro dei 5s si era capito da mò, ma certuni hanno seguitato a ritenerlo un bibitaro qualunque.


Ha la dizione di Antonio Di Pietro ma gli manca pure la laurea. Cerca di parlare in politichese ma finisce sempre con metafore strambe in stile Bersani.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco una foto di un manifestante. Tantissime persone vedo  .



Ecco il classico prof intellettualoide delle superiori mezzo idiota che vive di pseudopolitica e si sente utile facendo propaganda nei centri sociali.

Cioè, c'abbiamo gente che non ha un catzo da fare dalla mattina alla sera e perde tempo a fare manifestazioni e scrivere gli slogan sul foglio A4 rubato alla fotocopiatrice.

Rendiamoci conto. Siamo finiti fino alle barbe.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, che Di Maio fosse il più intelligente e scaltro dei 5s si era capito da mò, ma certuni hanno seguitato a ritenerlo un bibitaro qualunque.


Talmente scaltro, che si è fatto distruggere da Salvini facendogli guadagnare consensi mostri. Lo stesso Salvini che si è fatto prendere a pesci in faccia da Letta e co.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco il classico prof intellettualoide delle superiori mezzo idiota che vive di pseudopolitica e si sente utile facendo propaganda nei centri sociali.
> 
> Cioè, c'abbiamo gente che non ha un catzo da fare dalla mattina alla sera e perde tempo a fare manifestazioni e scrivere gli slogan sul foglio A4 rubato alla fotocopiatrice.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto. Siamo finiti fino alle barbe.



Dimenticavo, siamo l'unico paese al mondo dove appena succede qualcosa, partono le manifestazioni pro-governo e pro-sistema.

Stiamo parlando della glorificazione religiosa di un banchiere corrotto della UE.

Maledetti nazisti. Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

@gabri65, ma questa milfone Castellone? Ha la tua "benedizione"?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco una foto di un manifestante. Tantissime persone vedo  .



Questo si trasforma nelle notti di luna piena.
Era qualche giorno fa, si vede che non sono ancora spariti gli effetti.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @gabri65, ma questa milfone Castellone? Ha la tua "benedizione"?



Oh, sì, sì. Chiavabilissima.

Comunque ve la lascio, non mi "accende" la bestia. 

Per quelle che ho visto, direi che mi fionderei sulla Mara Lapia, quella che denunciò una aggressione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Talmente scaltro, che si è fatto distruggere da Salvini facendogli guadagnare consensi mostri. Lo stesso Salvini che si è fatto prendere a pesci in faccia da Letta e co.



Salvini è meno svelto di Di maio, forse stava un poco avanti durante il prima governo, ma ora c'è un abisso proprio. La dimostrazione più semplice è che Di maio conta molto di più di Salvini per il governo e il fatto che ha ottima stampa. Salvini nel governo non conta una sega e non avrà mai buona stampa. E' il politico peggiore in assoluto, ha preso sberle da tutti.

Comunque non userei il termine scaltro per giggino e soci, sono semplicemente prostitute, è ovvio che chi si vende a tutti rimane a galla, ma non può essere definito scaltro. Scaltro è chi fa fare agli altri quello che vuole, Di maio è appunto una prostituta che si vende e fa quello che gli dicono di fare. Così come Salvini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Salvini è meno svelto di Di maio, forse stava un poco avanti durante il prima governo, ma ora c'è un abisso proprio. La dimostrazione più semplice è che Di maio conta molto di più di Salvini per il governo e il fatto che ha ottima stampa. Salvini nel governo non conta una sega e non avrà mai buona stampa. E' il politico peggiore in assoluto, ha preso sberle da tutti.
> 
> Comunque non userei il termine scaltro per giggino e soci, sono semplicemente prostitute, è ovvio che chi si vende a tutti rimane a galla, ma non può essere definito scaltro. Scaltro è chi fa fare agli altri quello che vuole, Di maio è appunto una prostituta che si vende e fa quello che gli dicono di fare. Così come Salvini



Di Maio è una escort. Le escort sono prostitute scaltre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Maio è una escort. Le escort sono prostitute scaltre.



Sono le escort scaltre o sono i clienti "rinco"?

Mi vengono in mente i tardi che pagano per vedere le foto dei piedi delle donne. Sono scaltre ste ragazze o sono ritardati quest'ultimi?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono le escort scaltre o sono i clienti "rinco"?
> 
> Mi vengono in mente i tardi che pagano per vedere le foto dei *piedi delle donne*. Sono scaltre ste ragazze o sono ritardati quest'ultimi?


Mi sento chiamato in causa, ma giuro che non ho mai pagato. Mi piacerebbe sapere se Scanzi lo abbia mai fatto  .


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi questa mattina è andato prima da Letta e poi al quirinale da Mattarella.*


----------



## Shmuk (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Talmente scaltro, che si è fatto distruggere da Salvini facendogli guadagnare consensi mostri. Lo stesso Salvini che si è fatto prendere a pesci in faccia da Letta e co.



Non mi pare proprio, guarda. Dima ha veleggiato di gran carriera attraverso questi anni, arrivando a tutt'oggi ad essere ministro degli Esteri, e ad essersi in qualche maniera guadagnato una nicchia nell'establishment. Salvini post Papeete, solo disastri e figuraccie, la Lega è ai minimi storici e persino il suo segretariato è messo in discussione a giorni alterni.


----------



## Shmuk (19 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ha la dizione di Antonio Di Pietro ma gli manca pure la laurea. Cerca di parlare in politichese ma finisce sempre con metafore strambe in stile Bersani.



Sì, quella di Caccamo.... a parte qualche caduta, che hanno un pò tutti, è tra quelli più chiari e lucidi in pensiero ed esposizione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Salvini è meno svelto di Di maio, forse stava un poco avanti durante il prima governo, ma ora c'è un abisso proprio. La dimostrazione più semplice è che Di maio conta molto di più di Salvini per il governo e il fatto che ha ottima stampa. Salvini nel governo non conta una sega e non avrà mai buona stampa. E' il politico peggiore in assoluto, ha preso sberle da tutti.
> 
> Comunque non userei il termine scaltro per giggino e soci, sono semplicemente prostitute, è ovvio che chi si vende a tutti rimane a galla, ma non può essere definito scaltro. Scaltro è chi fa fare agli altri quello che vuole, Di maio è appunto una prostituta che si vende e fa quello che gli dicono di fare. Così come Salvini



Non proprio.
Di Maio ha avuto la stampa a favore non appena ha spinto pe l'accordo con il PD.
Altrimenti era un bombardamento quotidiano nei suoi confronti e nei confronti dei 5stelle.
Se dovesse staccarsi da questa cerchia (il cerchio magico piddino),è finito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

*Udienza Letta-Draghi a Palazzo Chigi. Poi Draghi da Mattarella.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

*Intanto a La7:

Borgonovo: "Il centrodestra di governo che appoggia il Draghi-bis dovrà risponderne agli elettori".

Rossi (Italia al Centro ed ex Forza Italia): "Berlusconi lo conosco, non metterebbe veti a nessuno".*

*Angela Mauro di Huffington Post: "Si aprono spiragli per un esito positivo domani".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

*Vertice del centrodestra di governo (Salvini e Berlusconi) a Villa Grande in Roma all'ora di pranzo.*


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

stamattina uno dei millemila costituzionalisti italiani, casualmente quasi sempre proni alle porcate di palazzo, ha detto su radio Rai che *potrebbero sciogliere le Camere e lasciare Draghi governare comunque*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

*FInito vertice Lega: "Indisponibili a proseguire con il M5S. Grossa insoddisfazione per l'operato dei ministri Lamorgese e Speranza."*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vertice del centrodestra di governo (Salvini e Berlusconi) a Villa Grande in Roma all'ora di pranzo.*


Vi anticipo io, Berlusconi chiederà a Salvini di appoggiare il governo con quest'ultimo che farà signor sì. Poi ai microfoni "Appoggeremo Draghi, in quanto non ci sarà più Conte a sostenerlo" e la parachiulata è servita.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *FInito (ennesimo) vertice Berlusconi-Salvini: "Indisponibili a proseguire con il M5S. Grossa insoddisfazione per l'operato dei ministri Lamorgese e Speranza."*


È il vertice Lega, non c'era Berlusconi.


----------



## Shmuk (19 Luglio 2022)

Vertici gianniniani queli CDX.


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

spettacolare, *mercoledì potrebbe cadere il governo ma giovedì è in programma il ministro della Difesa che parla al Copasir per il quarto decreto armi da esportare in Ucraina*

e uno dei punti per aver tolto la fiducia è proprio smettere di mandare le armi


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi anticipo io, Berlusconi chiederà a Salvini di appoggiare il governo con quest'ultimo che farà signor sì. Poi ai microfoni "Appoggeremo Draghi, in quanto non ci sarà più Conte a sostenerlo" e la parachiulata è servita.



E c'erano dubbi?

Salvini è da un pezzo che non ci sta capendo niente, è completamente alla mercé del cyborg.

Cyborg che in questo momento, insieme a Renzi, comanda più di tutti, forse anche più del PD, che è arroccato su posizioni statiche e conosciute, quindi non incide "dinamicamente" più di tanto.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque vada la stampa piddina sta sicuramente esagerando il numero dei filo Draghi.
> 
> Per esempio ieri la Dadone e Bonafede erano dati come due "pezzi grossi" (cosa mi tocca scrivere...) per Draghi, e invece oggi hanno dato il loro appoggio totale a Conte.


Retrocessi rispettivamente a Dadina e Malafede


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E c'erano dubbi?
> 
> Salvini è da un pezzo che non ci sta capendo niente, è completamente alla mercé del cyborg.
> 
> Cyborg che in questo momento, insieme a Renzi, comanda più di tutti, forse anche più del PD, che è arroccato su posizioni statiche e conosciute, quindi non incide "dinamicamente" più di tanto.


Ma pure questa cosa di Speranza e Lamorgese, mettiamo che li accontentano. Chi ci mettono poi? Gente filo-piddina che farà il favore alle ONG e ai virologi corrotti. Vedrete che li faranno "fessi" così in tal caso.

Speranza lo voglio in galera, ma ricordiamo che è e rimane una figurina, una marionetta gestita da tanti "esperti" di quel settore.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma pure questa cosa di Speranza e Lamorgese, mettiamo che li accontentano. Chi ci mettono poi? Gente filo-piddina che farà il favore alle ONG e ai virologi corrotti. Vedrete che li faranno "fessi" così in tal caso.
> 
> Speranza lo voglio in galera, ma ricordiamo che è e rimane una figurina, una marionetta gestita da tanti "esperti" di quel settore.



Ma sicuro, mica è un problema. Ci sta che mettono direttamente un virologo, staranno bussando alla porta impazienti. Si sono prodigati per la causa, vorrai dargli un buon ruolo adesso, poi adesso i contagi "stanno aumentando".

Speranza è sistemato a vita. Si è sposato a Gerusalemme, eh.

Quell'altra fradicia la metteranno a fare da scribacchina per le memorie della Liliana, un posto glielo trovano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma pure questa cosa di Speranza e Lamorgese, mettiamo che li accontentano. Chi ci mettono poi? Gente filo-piddina che farà il favore alle ONG e ai virologi corrotti. Vedrete che li faranno "fessi" così in tal caso.
> 
> Speranza lo voglio in galera, ma ricordiamo che è e rimane una figurina, una marionetta gestita da tanti "esperti" di quel settore.



Ma la questione è un'altra, solo adesso a legislatura finita chiedono la rimozione di questi due inetti e criminali?

Speranza e Lamorgese sono due ministri CONFERMATI dal Conte 2 al governo Draghi. Andavano fatti fuori assieme agli altri incompetenti Azzolina, Bonafede, De Micheli etc... e invece la Lega è entrata nel governo lasciandoli al loro posto.
Chiedere la rimozione di Lamorgese e Speranza sarebbe stata condizione IMPRESCINDIBILE per un partito di centrodestra serio che dà il suo appoggio a un governo di emergenza nazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

*Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*



In effetti lo avevano visto uscire di casa per correre in farmacia, tutto paonazzo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*


Avvertimento di Putin, di non fare scherzi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*



Non fosse che Conte alla fine non ha peso reale, penserei ad un avvertimento di un certo tipo


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*


Avvertimento di Biden:"Avvocato, lasci stare i personalismi, bisogna tenere unito il fronte occidentale e atlantista".


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avvertimento di Putin, di non fare scherzi.


Ma Putin in teoria tifa per Conte, l'avvertimento è dei Biden's  Polpetta avvelenata dai laboratori di Hunter e via


----------



## Sam (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*


Ha già pronto un nuovo DPCM, come ai tempi del suo governo, per un lockdown preventivo per ridurre il numero di uscite presso i supermercati, che potrebbero indurre a nuove intossicazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma la questione è un'altra, solo adesso a legislatura finita chiedono la rimozione di questi due inetti e criminali?
> 
> Speranza e Lamorgese sono due ministri CONFERMATI dal Conte 2 al governo Draghi. Andavano fatti fuori assieme agli altri incompetenti Azzolina, Bonafede, De Micheli etc... e invece la Lega è entrata nel governo lasciandoli al loro posto.
> Chiedere la rimozione di Lamorgese e Speranza sarebbe stata condizione IMPRESCINDIBILE per un partito di centrodestra serio che dà il suo appoggio a un governo di emergenza nazionale.


Tu la metti sul piano ideologico, io la metto su quello elettorale. Come ha detto Borgonovo stamattina, appoggiare il Draghi-bis sarà una batosta per i partiti ed il loro elettorato e, perciò, con questa prova di forza cercano di salvare il salvabile. Ma come ho detto, non metteranno mai gente vicina alla Lega, quantomeno non la Lega anti-europeista. Furbescamente, alla salute metteranno un virologo corrotto, ma spacciato per grande upgrade, perchè "è del mestiere". La trollata migliore del duo malefico Mattarella-Draghi sarebbe Sileri (ex grillino).


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*



Il brutto vizio, ereditato dai 5S, di "aprire le scatolette di tonno". (cit.)

Pure quello avariato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

Da notare che il centrodestra dice no al M5S, ma sta zitta su Di Maio. Vendutissimi anche loro alla narrazione del "grande ministro degli esteri". Repubblica, qualche giorno fa, ha scritto in un articolo una roba del tipo "rinunciare a Draghi significherebbe rinunciare ad un ministro come Di Maio agli esteri". LOL.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Non me ne frega niente di Draghi Meloni Conte Letta ecc. mi preoccupano i fondi del recovery, c'è il rischio di perdere delle somme ?Penso di si.. Non vorrei finisse come il milan coi closing che bloccano il mercato..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

In ogni caso, già il fatto che Draghi incontrato Letta, già è una giustificazione più che valida per tutti gli altri partiti per chiudere definitivamente. Ma si sa che ormai sono tutti venduti e il centrodestra di governo è praticamente diventato un centro-europeista come Calenda, Renzi e co.


----------



## vota DC (19 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente di Draghi Meloni Conte Letta ecc. mi preoccupano i fondi del recovery, c'è il rischio di perdere delle somme ?Penso di si.. Non vorrei finisse come il milan coi closing che bloccano il mercato..


C'era la certezza: i fondi sono stati approvati da una persona diversa da quello che è venuto a gestirli che guarda caso è un uomo da zero voti che non deve badare al consenso popolare....per la prima volta quando c'erano sulla carta soldi da distribuire hanno scelto un non politico quindi l 'intenzione di farli sparire c'è stata fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> C'era la certezza: i fondi sono stati approvati da una persona diversa da quello che è venuto a gestirli che guarda caso è un uomo da zero voti che non deve badare al consenso popolare....per la prima volta quando c'erano sulla carta soldi da distribuire hanno scelto un non politico quindi l 'intenzione di farli sparire c'è stata fin dall'inizio.


Sai com'è, questa mattina su Rai 1 dicevano che ottimisticamente il nuovo governo si insedierebbe a metà novembre, molto probabilmente a dicembre.. e i progetti devono essere approvati entro dicembre. qualcosa del genere..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> C'era la certezza: i fondi sono stati approvati da una persona diversa da quello che è venuto a gestirli che guarda caso è un uomo da zero voti che non deve badare al consenso popolare....per la prima volta quando c'erano sulla carta soldi da distribuire hanno scelto un non politico quindi l 'intenzione di farli sparire c'è stata fin dall'inizio.


Ovvio.

Una legislatura dura 5 anni.

I primi 6 mesi servono a capire dove sono, i successivi 6 mesi lavoricchiano.

Nei restanti 4 anni pensano, raccontano ( e sopratutto fanno) un sacco di minkiate per non perdere consensi e mantenere la poltrona.

Dimmi tu come può andar bene una macchina complessa come una Nazione senza decisioni che a volte purtroppo nell' immediato la gente non comprende


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte è stato ricoverato tra domenica e lunedì per intossicazione alimentare.*


Scusate mi sono perso qualcosa per questo Conte cosa ci fa ancora nel giro? Non era diventato primo ministro solo per questione temporanea per "Salvare il paese" e poi sarebbe tornato a fare l'avvocato e continuare con la sua attività?

Anche lui ha visto le polpette che ci sono stando nel giro e ha deciso di restare? Pazzesco oh questo è un avvocato che probabilmente lavorare già da prima, capisco di Maio che non ha mai lavora in vita sua..


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

*Centrodestra pretende un incontro con Draghi prima di domani:

"Incredulità del centrodestra di governo per le provocazioni del Pd: il premier non può gestire una crisi così complessa confrontandosi solo con il campo largo di Pd e 5 Stelle, a maggior ragione dopo una crisi causata dallo strappo di Giuseppe Conte e dalle provocazioni del Partito democratico".*


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

*comunicato M5S Camera:

"Quanto riferito dal ministro Di Maio in riunione col suo gruppo parlamentare, a proposito di una volontà precostituita di votare la fiducia al governo da parte dei componenti del direttivo del gruppo M5S Camera, non risponde al vero"*


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

*Crippa (M5S):*
*
"L'ho scritto in una chat: ascolteremo il discorso di Draghi in aula domani.

Trovo chiaro che se aprirà ai principali temi posti all'interno dei 9 punti da parte del Movimento 5 stelle, **diventa ingiustificabile non confermare la fiducia"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

Il triplo incontro Mattarella-Draghi-Letta è il riassunto di tutto. Alla luce del sole.

Io non ci impiego più tempo a seguire.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Luglio 2022)

*Dal vertice del Centrodestra arrivano nuove condizioni al governo: i leader di Lega, FI e centristi chiedono una forte revisione del Reddito di Cittadinanza, la pace fiscale e lo stop all'immigrazione clandestina *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra pretende un incontro con Draghi prima di domani:
> 
> "Incredulità del centrodestra di governo per le provocazioni del Pd: il premier non può gestire una crisi così complessa confrontandosi solo con il campo largo di Pd e 5 Stelle, a maggior ragione dopo una crisi causata dallo strappo di Giuseppe Conte e dalle provocazioni del Partito democratico".*



Asini,solo per questo Draghi dovrebbe cadere e invece il centrodetsra gli fornirà l'ennesima stampella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

*Sky: Oggi colloquio telefonico Draghi-Zelesnky, per ribadire il sostegno del governo italiano.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Comunque non ricordo di petizioni, appelli di studenti e popolo vario pro Conte


----------



## 7vinte (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Oggi colloquio telefonico Draghi-Zelesnky, per ribadire il sostegno del governo italiano.*


Vabbè quello è normale, anche si andasse al voto, nei prossimi mesi sarebbe in carica dimissionario e spetta sempre a lui rappresentare il paese un politica estera


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Oggi colloquio telefonico Draghi-Zelesnky, per ribadire il sostegno del governo italiano.*


per il nostro supporto chiedere allo zio Giò


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Oggi colloquio telefonico Draghi-Zelesnky, per ribadire il sostegno del governo italiano.*




Probabilmente le consultazioni le faranno direttamente a Kiev


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Dal vertice del Centrodestra arrivano nuove condizioni al governo: i leader di Lega, FI e centristi chiedono una forte revisione del Reddito di Cittadinanza, la pace fiscale e lo stop all'immigrazione clandestina *


Cercano la rottura. Speriamo che abbiano le palle, ma poco ci credo. Il dialogo con Letta penso abbia reso lampante molte cose, diamine!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

Adesso ai vertici decisivi partecipa anche Morticia.


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

Berlusconi sembra disintegrarsi più che sgranarsi in foto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cercano la rottura. Speriamo che abbiano le palle, ma poco ci credo. Il dialogo con Letta penso abbia reso lampante molte cose, diamine!



*Anche il Centrodestra a Palazzo Chigi per colloquio con Draghi.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso ai vertici decisivi partecipa anche Morticia.


appena silvio la lascia, lei si sposa con ruby rubacuori


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Sì, certo, credeteci.

Solito, puerile, prevedibile fumo negli occhi per dimostrare ognuno a tutti che hanno gli attributi e otterranno qualcosa.

Risultato: no, nì, sì/no, forse, qualcosa, sì.

Specialmente sull'immigrazione, ma sì, come no, sono 20 anni che ci facciamo prendere per il culo. Bloccare l'immigrazione vuol dire decretare la morte del PD, ma che catzo state a dì.

Ovviamente non cambia niente sottotraccia, e domani sera tutti di nuovo a cena insieme.

Indovinate chi sono gli unici perdenti.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

*TG1: Draghi non è rimasto indifferente ai numerosi appelli. Domani, nel suo discorso sarà presente la parola "fiducia".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Draghi non è rimasto indifferente ai numerosi appelli. Domani, nel suo discorso sarà presente la parola "fiducia".*



Pare si sia anche commosso dell'affetto ricevuto


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Draghi non è rimasto indifferente ai numerosi appelli. Domani, nel suo discorso sarà presente la parola "fiducia".*


È chiaro, ormai, che si è rimangiato tutto quello che ha detto una settimana fa. Il "grande" uomo Draghi...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

*Gelmini (FI), ministro per gli affari regionali: "Sostegno a Draghi senza se e ma".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gelmini (FI), ministro per gli affari regionali: "Sostegno a Draghi senza se e ma".*


Domani signori assisteremo ufficialmente alla morte dei partiti, con conseguente commissariamento. L'unica speranza, è il caos che può scatenarsi per il DL Concorrenza. Se non si reagisce lì, a livello civile, ovviamente, il paese è ufficialmente morto.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Draghi non è rimasto indifferente ai numerosi appelli. Domani, nel suo discorso sarà presente la parola "fiducia".*


"Ha le palle" cit.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

Se non siete d'accordo andare pure ad assaltare Montecitorio e scatenate una guerra civile.
Unica possibilità per cambiare realmente le cose, ma rischiate la pelle.


----------



## jacky (19 Luglio 2022)

Deriva vergognosa. Prima Mattarella poi Draghi.
Tutto questo per tenere buoni i mercati con tassi allo 0,5 e inflazione all’8 (reale almeno il doppio) che ci sta mangiando potere d’acquisto e risparmi.
Molti contratti di categoria non si sognano neanche di rinnovarli, 1300€ in cambio di facchinaggio che non ti permette neanche di arrivare al 20 del mese.
Concordo con chi dice che domani i partiti TUTTI sono morti. 15.000€ al mese per non fare niente, neanche la legge elettorale che ci porterà a una nuova ingovernabilità l’anno prossimo.
E noi tutti muti…


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gelmini (FI), ministro per gli affari regionali: "Sostegno a Draghi senza se e ma".*



A me sembra chiaro che Draghi rimarrà al suo posto.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se non siete d'accordo andare pure ad assaltare Montecitorio e scatenate una guerra civile.
> Unica possibilità per cambiare realmente le cose, ma rischiate la pelle.


Ancora qualche mese, dai, poi sarà finalmente il turno della destra di comandare in Italia.

Cosi gli "odiatori" smetteranno di odiare, quelli che adesso "tacciono" diventeranno odiatori.

E poi si re-invertiranno, e cosi per sempre 

Sempre pensare a macro cambiamenti possibili, quando in realtà, di miracoli non ne fa, non ne puo' fare e non ne farà, mai nessuno.

A volte, le situazioni sono semplicemente... strutturali.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Deriva vergognosa. Prima Mattarella poi Draghi.
> Tutto questo per tenere buoni i mercati con tassi allo 0,5 e inflazione all’8 (reale almeno il doppio) che ci sta mangiando potere d’acquisto e risparmi.
> Molti contratti di categoria non si sognano neanche di rinnovarli, 1300€ in cambio di facchinaggio che non ti permette neanche di arrivare al 20 del mese.
> Concordo con chi dice che domani i partiti TUTTI sono morti. 15.000€ al mese per non fare niente, neanche la legge elettorale che ci porterà a una nuova ingovernabilità l’anno prossimo.
> E noi tutti muti…


La penso esattamente come te.

Ma d' altronde sento latrare di debito pubblico, svalutazioni della liretta per esportare ecc ec.c.. insomma la solita fanta economia procacciata da molti, che causerebbe INFLAZIONE PAUROSA, come soluzione a tutti i mali.

Le sento da anni queste soluzioni alza-inflazione.

Forse adesso che dopo decenni hanno visto cosa significa davvero la parola inflazione, la pianteranno di raccontare str....ate acchiappavoti sui temi economici.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ancora qualche mese, poi sarà il turno della destra a comandare in Italia.*
> 
> Cosi gli "odiatori" smetteranno di odiare, quelli che adesso "tacciono" diventeranno odiatori.
> 
> ...



Secondo me si da troppo per scontata la vittoria del cdx. Voglio vedere come Salvini e Berlusconi faranno campagna elettorale con la Meloni che attacca le scelte di un Governo che i primi due sostengono attivamente.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si da troppo per scontata la vittoria del cdx. Voglio vedere come Salvini e Berlusconi faranno campagna elettorale con la Meloni che attacca le scelte di un Governo che i primi due sostengono attivamente.


Beh dai, al momento è la più probabile.

Poi certo, si sa mai. La palla è rotonda 

Se la Meloni non perde la testa con video da pazza scatenata come quella conferenza in Spagna, mantenendo un tono di serietà puo' farcela.

Se poi chiudono Salvini per qualche mese in una cella isolata in modo non faccia ulteriori danni, ancora più probabile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, al momento è la più probabile.
> 
> Poi certo, si sa mai. La palla è rotonda
> 
> ...



Troppo convinti della vittoria del cdx.
A 24/48h dalle elezioni il PD ,con tutte la stampa/tv a favore,più i cantanti ,i movimenti lgbt+,i ferragnez e chi più ne ha più ne metta,farà uscire qualche scandalo sul partito della Meloni.

Hanno sempre agito così,figuriamoci se non lo faranno anche stavolta.
Anzi,dato che FDL risulta primo partito nei sondaggi,metteranno su il carico da 90


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, al momento è la più probabile.
> 
> Poi certo, si sa mai. La palla è rotonda
> 
> ...



La Meloni sta beneficiando dell’opposizione sottraendo voti prima di tutto ai suoi alleati. In ogni caso spero che dalle prossime elezioni esca una maggioranza chiara e si evitino ammucchiate come queste. Già la sparizione dei 5S sarebbe comunque una buona cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Troppo convinti della vittoria del cdx.
> A 24/48h dalle elezioni il PD ,con tutte la stampa/tv a favore,più i cantanti ,i movimenti lgbt+,i ferragnez e chi più ne ha più ne metta,farà uscire qualche scandalo sul partito della Meloni.
> 
> Hanno sempre agito così,figuriamoci se non lo faranno anche stavolta.
> Anzi,dato che FDL risulta primo partito nei sondaggi,metteranno su il carico da 90



Sei diventato un complottista?


----------



## jacky (19 Luglio 2022)

Il risultato delle prossime elezioni sarà ingovernabilità e grande coalizione per il bene del paese.
Ci sarà il gas alto, lo spread a 300 e il PIL in discesa causa stop al superbonus che ha garantito almeno un 2 pieno. Draghi bis o qualche altro tecnico


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> *Il risultato delle prossime elezioni sarà ingovernabilità e grande coalizione per il bene del paese.*
> Ci sarà il gas alto, lo spread a 300 e il PIL in discesa causa stop al superbonus che ha garantito almeno un 2 pieno. Draghi bis o qualche altro tecnico



Scenario per me più probabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si da troppo per scontata la vittoria del cdx. Voglio vedere come Salvini e Berlusconi faranno campagna elettorale con la Meloni che attacca le scelte di un Governo che i primi due sostengono attivamente.



Infatti, non comprendo come si possa pensare che la destra possa prendere chissà quali voti. E pure la Meloni è molto sopravvalutata. Se non avranno percentuali ridicole sarà solo per l'astensione elevata.

Con un partito serio che desse un'alternativa reale agli elettori sono abbastanza convinto che tutta la destra attuale insieme al massimo arriverebbe al 20% tipo.


----------



## vota DC (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te.
> 
> Ma d' altronde sento latrare di debito pubblico, svalutazioni della liretta per esportare ecc ec.c.. insomma la solita fanta economia procacciata da molti, che causerebbe INFLAZIONE PAUROSA, come soluzione a tutti i mali.
> 
> ...


Dallo svalutare la lira per dare le pensioni ai quarantenni.....allo svalutare l'euro per tagliare la sanità persino durante un'epidemia mondiale, tagliare gli stipendi, gonfiare artificialmente i prezzi....ma in compenso consentire a gente come Benetton, Riva e Agnelli di gestire ancora imprese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

@fabri47 domani apri pure tu il topic nuovo per seguire la cronaca della giornata.

Io abbandono la nave, la farsa mi sembra tutta emersa alla luce del sole e non mi diverto più


----------



## UDG (19 Luglio 2022)

Ormai di è ben capito che domani non accade nulla, ma si resta così com'è


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni sta beneficiando dell’opposizione sottraendo voti prima di tutto ai suoi alleati. In ogni caso spero che dalle prossime elezioni esca una maggioranza chiara e si evitino ammucchiate come queste. Già la sparizione dei 5S sarebbe comunque una buona cosa.



Le ammucchiate ci saranno sempre, più o meno.

Sono sempre più convinto che il sistema francese sia l'ideale.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le ammucchiate ci saranno sempre, più o meno.
> 
> *Sono sempre più convinto che il sistema francese sia l'ideale.*



Concordo ma non credo che verrà mai adottato in Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Troppo convinti della vittoria del cdx.
> A 24/48h dalle elezioni il PD ,con tutte la stampa/tv a favore,più i cantanti ,i movimenti lgbt+,i ferragnez e chi più ne ha più ne metta,farà uscire qualche scandalo sul partito della Meloni.
> 
> Hanno sempre agito così,figuriamoci se non lo faranno anche stavolta.
> Anzi,dato che FDL risulta primo partito nei sondaggi,metteranno su il carico da 90



Si è probabile.

Ma il problema è se lo scandalo fosse inventato, ma se è vero sei semplicemente stato beccato, seppur usato come colpo basso in campagna elettorale.

Basterebbe non fare marachelle


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è probabile.
> 
> Ma il problema è se lo scandalo fosse inventato, ma se è vero sei semplicemente stato beccato, seppur usato come colpo basso in campagna elettorale.
> 
> Basterebbe non fare marachelle




Lo scandalo potrebbe anche essere “costruito” da chi formalmente alleato non vede di buon occhio la troppa crescita della Meloni.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @fabri47 domani apri pure tu il topic nuovo per seguire la cronaca della giornata.
> 
> Io abbandono la nave, la farsa mi sembra tutta emersa alla luce del sole e non mi diverto più



Effettivamente gli ultimi commenti sono illuminanti.

"Prima ero cieco, ora ci vedo." - Giovanni 9:1-25

Voglio dire.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

Renzi: Domani qualcuno perderà la faccia, ma l'Italia non perderà questo governo. A me interessa che Draghi resti Presidente del Consiglio. Sono sicuro che si voterà nel 2023.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora qualche mese, dai, poi sarà finalmente il turno della destra di comandare in Italia.
> 
> Cosi gli "odiatori" smetteranno di odiare, quelli che adesso "tacciono" diventeranno odiatori.
> 
> ...


Non dirlo troppo forte, lasciagli un po' di speranza, è rimasta solo quella


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei diventato un complottista?





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è probabile.
> 
> Ma il problema è se lo scandalo fosse inventato, ma se è vero sei semplicemente stato beccato, seppur usato come colpo basso in campagna elettorale.
> 
> *Basterebbe non fare marachelle*



Ricordate l'inchiesta di Fanpage (mi pare dell'anno scorso) su Fratelli d'Italia a -48h dal voto ?
Fanpage poi,che certamente non è una testata di destra e che stranamente a poche ore dal voto ha lanciato la volata alla sx  
E se non sbaglio sempre in quell'occasione hanno fatto fuori anche Morisi,facendolo passare come spacciatore di quartiere. Insomma,in un colpo solo messi ko lega e fdl . Altro che complottismi 

Poi purtroppo le marachelle sono presenti in tutti i partiti.
Anche i 5stelle che sulla carta dovevano essere illibati,al loro interno nascondevano mele marce.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate l'inchiesta di Fanpage (mi pare dell'anno scorso) su Fratelli d'Italia a -48h dal voto ?
> Fanpage poi,che certamente non è una testata di destra e che stranamente a poche ore dal voto ha lanciato la volata alla sx
> E se non sbaglio sempre in quell'occasione hanno fatto fuori anche Morisi,facendolo passare come spacciatore di quartiere. Insomma,in un colpo solo messi ko lega e fdl . Altro che complottismi
> 
> ...



Sei troppo intelligente per non sapere che in politica per screditare l’avversario si usano tutti i mezzi a disposizione, leciti o meno.
Lo fanno tutte le forze politiche nei limiti delle loro possibilità non certo della loro inesistente moralità.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate l'inchiesta di Fanpage (mi pare dell'anno scorso) su Fratelli d'Italia a -48h dal voto ?
> Fanpage poi,che certamente non è una testata di destra e che stranamente a poche ore dal voto ha lanciato la volata alla sx
> E se non sbaglio sempre in quell'occasione hanno fatto fuori anche Morisi,facendolo passare come spacciatore di quartiere. Insomma,in un colpo solo messi ko lega e fdl . Altro che complottismi
> 
> ...



Si ricordo.
Ovvio che il timing era scientifico,ma onestamente mi avevano fatto abbastanza schifo le cose che avevo visto.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non dirlo troppo forte, lasciagli un po' di speranza, è rimasta solo quella



Mai smettere di sognare.


----------



## jacky (19 Luglio 2022)

Per me si può andare avanti anche con questi tecnici ma avere politici pagati 20.000 al mese senza fare nulla perché non sono capaci di nulla è vergognoso
La politica è MORTA


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me si può andare avanti anche con questi tecnici ma avere politici pagati 20.000 al mese senza fare nulla perché non sono capaci di nulla è vergognoso
> La politica è MORTA



Di fatto sono pagati per fare danni peggiori.


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

quindi domani sera dovremo anche sorbirci letta nipote e renzi gioire come gestori della politica italiana


----------



## Milanoide (20 Luglio 2022)

Preambolo al discorso di Draghi alle Camere.

Ufficiale a rapporto: Munizioni, viveri, combustibile (e mascherine) a posto Herr Scalogne!
Ora c'è il discorso...
Herr Scalogne: "... é tutto chiaro?"
Tutti: JAHOWL HERR SCALOGNE!!!

Pa-rappa-pa-ppapappaaaaa parapan parapan

Immersioneeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi ha preparato due discorsi da fare in aula, uno per dire che resta e uno per l'addio.*
*Non è che chiaro quale leggerà*

*Ansa*


fate ridere il mondo pure su queste cose.
vi dovrebbero spedire in Donbass in trincea, pacco unico politici e giornalisti, altro che le armi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni sta beneficiando dell’opposizione sottraendo voti prima di tutto ai suoi alleati. In ogni caso *spero che dalle prossime elezioni esca una maggioranza chiara *e si evitino ammucchiate come queste. Già la sparizione dei 5S sarebbe comunque una buona cosa.


Io non simpatizzo molto per la destra italiana, soprattutto perchè penso che gli attuali leader siano davvero di una pochezza disarmante ...però una cosa è certa, l'unica coalizione che può sperare di avere numeri e rapporti politici sufficientemente buoni da non far saltare il banco al primo capriccio per un DL poco gradito proposto e di portare a termine una legislatura è il centro-destra. In Italia lo spezzatino che c'è a sinistra per definizione non può stare insieme a lungo, senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi ha preparato due discorsi da fare in aula, uno per dire che resta e uno per l'addio.*
> *Non è che chiaro quale leggerà*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi ha preparato due discorsi da fare in aula, uno per dire che resta e uno per l'addio.*
> *Non è che chiaro quale leggerà*
> 
> *Ansa*
> ...



Il primo senza dubbio.


----------

